# Little Creatures Next Single Batch



## SPG

A little creature told me its Brown Ale.

I thought their IPA was excellent and am very much looking forward to this one. 

View attachment LittleCreaturesBrownAle.pdf


----------



## gap

That information has already been posted here a few days ago by the Brewer at Little Creatures.

regards

Graeme


----------



## kevo

Yeah! So there.


----------



## pbrosnan

gap said:


> That information has already been posted here a few days ago by the Brewer at Little Creatures.
> 
> regards
> 
> Graeme


Really? I hadn't seen that thread so thanks to the OP for letting me know.


----------



## Alex T

And there you go..... should start hitting shops in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Effect

american or english brown?


----------



## Fents

Alex T said:


> And there you go..... should start hitting shops in the next couple of weeks.



that bottling line looks mint....ahhh one can only dream.


----------



## argon

Phillip said:


> american or english brown?



My money's on an American... probably backbone of Chinook for bittering and cascade flavour and aroma :icon_drool2: let's hope


----------



## Pennywise

I'm hoping the other way, would like to see them bring something out along the lines of a english brown


----------



## MarkBastard

Alex T said:


> And there you go..... should start hitting shops in the next couple of weeks.



Got a photo of the blurb on the bottle?


----------



## Dazza_devil

My guess is they use the LCPA yeast and the already mentioned hops, 'all Aussie hop beer (Tassie Cascade, Tassie Hallertau, Galaxy and Topaz)' as mentioned by Alex T in another thread.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

My money is on an American style... English flavours are to subtle for the lads at Little Creatures


----------



## mwd

Wonder if it is going to be available countrywide or just selected outlets. ?

btw we get LCPA here locally at the Liquorland if you ask them to order you a case.
$64.00 a carton though. :unsure:


----------



## devo

Alex T said:


> And there you go..... should start hitting shops in the next couple of weeks.



excellent work Alex.


----------



## argon

Boagsy said:


> My guess is they use the LCPA yeast and the already mentioned hops, 'all Aussie hop beer (Tassie Cascade, Tassie Hallertau, Galaxy and Topaz)' as mentioned by Alex T in another thread.



Ahh yes... i remember now... good pick up :icon_cheers: ... good also to add to this thread.

Should be good then


----------



## Dazza_devil

I'm starting to salivate already.
I can feel a cartoon of this one coming on.
Those pint bottles are ideal for homebrew. 
Already have one carton of them from the LCPA and another dozen would be a treat especially if they are filled with this Brown Ale.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Alex T said:


> And there you go..... should start hitting shops in the next couple of weeks.



Brilliant - When is it hitting the taps at LC Freo? White rabbit is almost an american brown ale so it will be an interesting comparison!


----------



## Sammus

Boagsy said:


> Those pint bottles are ideal for homebrew.



Damn straight are they! I have about 150 I've collected of them over the past couple years...I'm not that rich that I can buy a case or 2 of LCPA every week :lol: I just had the help of family and friends I converted to from VB to LC 

On topic I can't wait to try that brown. brown ale isn't exactly the most appetising name, but theyre damn tasty!


----------



## Jez

Tropical_Brews said:


> btw we get LCPA here locally at the Liquorland if you ask them to order you a case.
> $64.00 a carton though. :unsure:




That's the Dan Murphy's discounted price in Sydney. Liqourland costs a bit more so you're doing ok.

Jez


----------



## Pete2501

Is it on the hand pump? I want some.


----------



## pbrosnan

L_Bomb said:


> My money is on an American style... English flavours are to subtle for the lads at Little Creatures


Don't you mean bland?


----------



## benny_bjc

I always seem to miss out on limited release beers! I hope I can get my hands on this one when it is released. Any ideas where they might be stocked around Parramatta and surrounding suburbs??? Rarely get the good beers reaching the bottleshops here!


----------



## booyablack

This was the list of NSW stockists for the Single Batch IPA that was last released so I assume it will be the same again:

NSW

* 42 Harris ST Cellars
* Albion Place Hotel
* All Bar Nun
* Amatos
* Australian Hotel
* Barzura
* Belrose Hotel
* Bottle O Lambton
* Bottle O Wickham
* Bottlo on Beaumont
* Braza Leichardt
* Brookvale Cellars
* Camperdown Cellars Darlinghurst
* Camperdown Cellars HO
* Camperdown Cellars Kingston
* Carringbah Hotel
* Castle Cove Cellars
* Chippendale Cellars
* City Cellars
* Clarendon Hotel
* Clock Hotel
* Coledale Cellars
* Courthouse Hotel
* Cremorne Cellars
* Durham Castle
* Eleven
* Ensemble Theatre
* Glebe Point Rd Cellars
* Glenhaven Rd Cellars
* Grand Kiama
* Kinglseys on the Wharf
* Jims Cellars
* Lapstone Hotel
* Leura cellars
* Local Taphouse
* Macquarie
* Mary Ellen Hotel
* Mosman Cellars
* Newport Arms
* North Sydney Cellars
* Parlour Wine Room
* Plonk Bottle shop Canberra
* Porters Chatswood
* Porters Northwood
* Prince of Wales
* Pyrmont Cellars
* Red Bottle Alexandria
* Red Bottle Pitt
 * Red Bottle Sussex
* Royal Prince Alfred Yacht Club
* Sackville Hotel
* Shorty's
* Stanmore Cellars
* Steve's Cool Booze
* The Chelsea Hotel
* The Longueville Hotel
* Thirroul Cellars
* Warners at the Bay


Hope that helps.


----------



## itmechanic

Hopefully we can get some down here in Tassie, had a hard time getting any of the last single batch. Anyone know if its going to be available down here?


----------



## Dazza_devil

itmechanic said:


> Hopefully we can get some down here in Tassie, had a hard time getting any of the last single batch. Anyone know if its going to be available down here?




I asked in another thread regarding this and Alex assured me that we will be getting some but that's all the info that I have on it. Apparently there was a small amount of the IPA sent here as well but I didn't see any of it. I've asked at my LBS about getting some, they are looking into it and I have my name down for a slab if it's possible.
Hopefully someone may be able to let us know exactly where it will be available.


----------



## RobB

A little bird told me about this beer a couple of months ago. The same little bird told me it's made with a decent portion of rye malt.

I should point out that I can't vouch for the trustworthiness of said little bird.


----------



## Pennywise

booyablack said:


> This was the list of NSW stockists for the Single Batch IPA that was last released so I assume it will be the same again:
> 
> NSW
> 
> * 42 Harris ST Cellars
> * Albion Place Hotel
> * All Bar Nun
> * Amatos
> * Australian Hotel
> * Barzura
> * Belrose Hotel
> * Bottle O Lambton
> * Bottle O Wickham
> * Bottlo on Beaumont
> * Braza Leichardt
> * Brookvale Cellars
> * Camperdown Cellars Darlinghurst
> * Camperdown Cellars HO
> * Camperdown Cellars Kingston
> * Carringbah Hotel
> * Castle Cove Cellars
> * Chippendale Cellars
> * City Cellars
> * Clarendon Hotel
> * Clock Hotel
> * Coledale Cellars
> * Courthouse Hotel
> * Cremorne Cellars
> * Durham Castle
> * Eleven
> * Ensemble Theatre
> * Glebe Point Rd Cellars
> * Glenhaven Rd Cellars
> * Grand Kiama
> * Kinglseys on the Wharf
> * Jims Cellars
> * Lapstone Hotel
> * Leura cellars
> * Local Taphouse
> * Macquarie
> * Mary Ellen Hotel
> * Mosman Cellars
> * Newport Arms
> * North Sydney Cellars
> * Parlour Wine Room
> * Plonk Bottle shop Canberra
> * Porters Chatswood
> * Porters Northwood
> * Prince of Wales
> * Pyrmont Cellars
> * Red Bottle Alexandria
> * Red Bottle Pitt
> * Red Bottle Sussex
> * Royal Prince Alfred Yacht Club
> * Sackville Hotel
> * Shorty's
> * Stanmore Cellars
> * Steve's Cool Booze
> * The Chelsea Hotel
> * The Longueville Hotel
> * Thirroul Cellars
> * Warners at the Bay
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.




Yeah well, where's the rest of the states hey?  Don't leave us in the learch man


----------



## Kai

I hope those heavy doses of hops make it all the way to Healesville!


----------



## Alex T

Hey Guys,

Confirming that the Brown Ale is pouring at the LC venue in Fremantle, and will be heading around the country on truck on Friday (so will start hitting the stores next week).

I am pretty happy with it; little bit malty, lots of hops (well, I think), bitterness up there..... Pretty much exactly what we set out to do. I can't wait to buy some myself!

If anyone is in Perth a few of us brewers are going to have a pint in the Brewhouse Bar on Friday afternoon, say from 4:30pm to 5:30pm.

Cheers,

Alex

(and Kai, yes, I think you guys will get some!)


----------



## cubbie

Alex T said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Confirming that the Brown Ale is pouring at the LC venue in Fremantle, and will be heading around the country on truck on Friday (so will start hitting the stores next week).
> 
> I am pretty happy with it; little bit malty, lots of hops (well, I think), bitterness up there..... Pretty much exactly what we set out to do. I can't wait to buy some myself!
> 
> If anyone is in Perth a few of us brewers are going to have a pint in the Brewhouse Bar on Friday afternoon, say from 4:30pm to 5:30pm.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex
> 
> (and Kai, yes, I think you guys will get some!)



Will this just be in the bottle or on tap in a few locations like the last Single Batch?


----------



## ///

Well Harts Pub could be getting a few kegs .... and I can confirm and deny!


----------



## boss brew

We had a couple of pints of the brown on Monday, and we really liked it! A little lighter color (colour?) than some we have back home, but great flavor (flavour?). We also tried some Cascade Premium light here at the show, and I was impressed with the amount of flavor in a low alcohol beer. Quite nice.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## AlphaOne

We're gonna have some on tap at the Brewhouse in Brissie, not sure on a date though.


----------



## Alex T

Hey,

List is now on our website - https://www.littlecreatures.com.au/Happenin...menu-id-76.html - beer is leaving on trucks tomorrow for the east. Just depends on when your local wants their stock as to when its available, so best check with them (I think deliveries will commence from Tuesday). I wasn't at the brewery today, but believe the pint bottles are there ready for sale.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## moonshine

Look forward to trying this, the single batch ipa using all cascade was great
@boss brew --> in aus its colour and flavour (although I'm always using color cos of my training as a code monkey)
grew up in tassie (so am prob a bit biased) but think Cascade premium light is almost drinkable (read one of the best light beers)
although i don't think cascade are what they used to be (maybe its my palate)

*edit: spelling*


----------



## keifer33

Well my local bottleshop called me today and it was my cartoon arriving. I was there within a matter of hours to pick it up. All I can say for the people waiting to try it is WOW! hops and malts galore. Its classed as a Aussie Brown with an IBU of 48 which you can definetly tell.

Heres the blurb

"There are the American Browns, Newcastle Browns and good old Aussie King Browns...time we thought the King Brown got the perfect partner, a great Australian Brown Ale! To do this, We've sourced some great Aussie hops; Tasmanian Hallertau and Cascade, in addition to Victorian Galaxy and Topaz. Not holding back, the final bitterness is 48 IBU. A whole host of malts keep it all in balance - pale,munich,crystal...along with a touch of rye male for a bit of toastiness. A dash of chocolate malt rounds it all out and contributes to the cracking dark colour. We hope you enjoy our fresh Australian take on a classic ale style.

An just an image for good taste  Enjoy everyone who manages to get some.


----------



## Dazza_devil

I rang my local bottleshop the day this went into the bottles. 
They rang to arrange a carton for me that day but found it was sold out. 
I miss out again.


----------



## Will88

Just had a schooner at Archive (in brissie). Nice hop combination with a tasty malt balance that sneaks in after the hops fade away. It's certainly more adventurous than the IPA.


----------



## Tiny_Tim

I wasn't very impressed with this beer. I'm sure it will be discussed and argued in painstaking detail in coming weeks, but I found it to be pretty boring, and pretty out of balance. You can't really taste the darker malts at all, and the hop combination is odd to say the least. I'm keen to try it on tap before I make the final call, but the two bottles I've tried have had nothing on a proper American Brown.


----------



## Jez

Tried 2 bottles last night from Stanmore Cellars near Stanmore station in Sydney.

Was very quaffable, nice on the nose & I thought the balance was very good - just as the IPA was. 

That said I'm not a huge fan of American Browns and this one didn't turn me.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Discovered the Lucky Shag in Perth has this on tap

Nice and hoppy and quite bitter too

Good enough for me to try to find a case I think :beer:


----------



## cubbie

Shared two bottles last night and thought it was similar to my last skunk fart pale ale, though a little less punchy.


----------



## Snowdog

Had a couple pots of this at the Archive in Brisbane's West End tonight, and I ws trying to find words for it. I liked it, but was, admittedly, a bit polluted from a couple Alpha Pales at the 5th Element and a BPA at the Brewhouse, but I have to say I enjoyed it. It was "crunchy" ... seemingly hot on the bitterness, but them tempered by the heavy maltiness. Yeah, I like it. Reminded me of Big Sky's Moose Drool ....


----------



## Pennywise

Got myself 3 bottle of this from Strathmore Cellars, looking forward to cracking one open with dinner tonight. They only had about 10 bottles left so anyone around the area should get their butts there


----------



## Effect

Going to pick up a bottle after work today. Was going to pick up two, but after trying the IPA and reading the posts here sofar, I think one will be enough. I want to support the aussie micro scene but $8.50 per bottle is a little bit too steep to be stocking up on them...and I know they will sell out, which is a good thing. Hopefully they make another two or so single batches of beer that isn't really pushing any boundaries or basically what the American scene is up to. With a good following and then being able to sell out of every single batch - only then, I feel will they start to really do exciting things, e.g. Black IPAs, Belgian IPAs, aussie saison etc etc.

I'll be buying at least one bottle of every single batch. I hope they get to a point where a good percentage of the beers are bought pre production and the like.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## eamonnfoley

Phillip said:


> Going to pick up a bottle after work today. Was going to pick up two, but after trying the IPA and reading the posts here sofar, I think one will be enough. I want to support the aussie micro scene but $8.50 per bottle is a little bit too steep to be stocking up on them...and I know they will sell out, which is a good thing. Hopefully they make another two or so single batches of beer that isn't really pushing any boundaries or basically what the American scene is up to. With a good following and then being able to sell out of every single batch - only then, I feel will they start to really do exciting things, e.g. Black IPAs, Belgian IPAs, aussie saison etc etc.
> 
> I'll be buying at least one bottle of every single batch. I hope they get to a point where a good percentage of the beers are bought pre production and the like.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil




Dont think the $8.50 a bottle is little creatures fault. I think their price at the brewery for a carton is $49 (at least it was for the IPA). I paid $60 at the IBS for the brown. $8.50 is a joke and might just be a mark up by your bottlo.

Quite like the beer, although the hops are a little rough and grassy. But the taste grows on you. Is there a such thing as a aussie brown ale ?


----------



## benny_bjc

Phillip said:


> I want to support the aussie micro scene but $8.50 per bottle is a little bit too steep to be stocking up on them...



I bought 3 pint bottles for $20 making it less than $6.70 / pint bottle which I thought was quite reasonable for this type of beer. Then again I think prices of beer are higher then they should be - generally not the brewery's fault but taxing and greedy bottleshops.


----------



## Pennywise

I agree $8.50 is a bit steep, mine were $7


----------



## Effect

Homebrewer79 said:


> I agree $8.50 is a bit steep, mine were $7




For one beer, I am happy to pay $8.50 - especially since it is from a small cellar in adelaide. I am really glad to see the price that they are selling it at from the brewery, $50 a case (that is cheaper than a case of corona - sorry, I shouldn't even compare beer with that piss in a bottle). I think even though the beer isn't MIND BLOWING, I will support it as much as I can, as I want them to continue doing the single batches - but I would like to see them push the boundaries a little more. It is wise of them to test the water by doing an all cascade IPA, an 'Aussie Brown' and they will probably do something like a chocolate porter or belgian pale etc. Once they have got a name and a following for their single batches I hope then they really start pushing boundaries and push the Australian Micro Scene to another level.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## eamonnfoley

Be nice to see something more adventurous, but I'm not sure if the bean counters would like it? I get the impression the single batches are brewed with left over, discount or surplus ingredients (especially hop-wise). Not that there is anything wrong with that! The beers are very good :chug:


----------



## Pennywise

Phillip said:


> For one beer, I am happy to pay $8.50 - especially since it is from a small cellar in adelaide. I am really glad to see the price that they are selling it at from the brewery, $50 a case (that is cheaper than a case of corona - sorry, I shouldn't even compare beer with that piss in a bottle). I think even though the beer isn't MIND BLOWING, I will support it as much as I can, as I want them to continue doing the single batches - but I would like to see them push the boundaries a little more. It is wise of them to test the water by doing an all cascade IPA, an 'Aussie Brown' and they will probably do something like a chocolate porter or belgian pale etc. Once they have got a name and a following for their single batches I hope then they really start pushing boundaries and push the Australian Micro Scene to another level.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil




Fair call.


I couldn't wait till dinner time so I cracked one when I got home from work, love the toastyness, agree with the harshness of the bitterness though, doesn't linger though so it's ok, bit overcarbed I think, but maybe that's whats giving off the bitterness issues? . Would I buy it again, yes, not a session beer IMO but something that you get that urge for every now and then.


----------



## whitegoose

I thought this beer was spectacular. I love the hop aroma, I found it really well balanced. I also love the concept of an "Aussie Brown Ale"

Bravo LC, love your work.


----------



## jayse

Tried this on tap at the wheatsheaf sunday lunch, can't really review it properly as I was not even really up to having a beer at all sunday morning after three days of drinking stouts to excess but since I was driving past as you do I stopped by to try it.

First up on pouring I thought what the? colour is not really much darker then something I would simply call a pale ale, was a nice clean well made drinker ale but was hoping for something a bit bigger all round really. Was just a APA at the higher end of the colour range to me. Not bagging it or anything just saying, it is clean and well made and all that.

Will be going down tomorow night for a real session when my mouth feels less like the bottom of a cockies gage and give it another go.


----------



## jpr

got a carton yesterday, not bad always like to try somthin new and hope lc continue to bring out sigle batches + +


----------



## keifer33

For anyone in WA still chasing it Celebrations in High Wycombe called and said they have just received another 5 cartoons.


----------



## ABA

foles said:


> Dont think the $8.50 a bottle is little creatures fault. I think their price at the brewery for a carton is $49 (at least it was for the IPA). I paid $60 at the IBS for the brown. $8.50 is a joke and might just be a mark up by your bottlo.
> 
> Quite like the beer, although the hops are a little rough and grassy. But the taste grows on you. Is there a such thing as a aussie brown ale ?



Yes - Australian Brown Ale is a new style. I love it (not so much Little Creatures though)!


----------



## Timmsy

Tried it on tap at LC and i was real nice. Had a few pints along with a few of the other house favs...... Very nice indeed


----------



## Pete2501

Is the next beer a double IPA ? h34r:


----------



## Pete2501

Pete2501 said:


> Is the next beer a double IPA ? h34r:



That's a good idea Pete. I reckon you're onto something good there. 

Maybe an American style like the Great Divide Hercules Double IPA? Hell yeah.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Pete2501 said:


> Is the next beer a double IPA ? h34r:



Yes please!


----------



## whitegoose

Pete2501 said:


> That's a good idea Pete. I reckon you're onto something good there.
> 
> Maybe an American style like the Great Divide Hercules Double IPA? Hell yeah.




Pretty sure the next one is meant to be a stout...


----------



## Pete2501

Nah don't worry about the stout. Just leave all those dark malts to one side and up the OG and away we go!


----------



## benny_bjc

Yeah I'm pretty sure I heard somewhere that it was a licorice stout.

I would love a Double IPA though! Even a Double Black IPA would be interesting!

Still to try my brown ales sitting in the fridge....


----------



## Effect

Pete2501 said:


> That's a good idea Pete. I reckon you're onto something good there.
> 
> Maybe an American style like the Great Divide Hercules Double IPA? Hell yeah.




:lol:


----------



## Dazza_devil

There's a good chance I may be able to get my hands on some of this next batch so I'm hoping it will be an American or Imperial Stout and not a chocolate stout.


----------



## mika

I heard a rumour it was going to be a watermelon wheat beer h34r:


----------



## sinkas

no that will be the next mad brewers release from the douche's at James squire


----------



## sinkas

I really enjoyed the brown ale, I am not sure I could cope with much more rye though, doesnt seem to sit well on my palate


----------



## BrenosBrews

The next one will be an Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## benny_bjc

BrenosBrews said:


> The next one will be an Oatmeal Stout.



I could have sworn I read that it was going to be a licorice stout.
Did anyone else read this or is this a limited release from a different brewery?


----------



## faryg

Mad Brewers next beer is supposedly a licorice stout.


----------



## sinkas

Quoite from a nother forum:

The homebrew competition was held at Little Creatures today to find out which staff 'member's beer would be brewed as the next Single Batch release. A 4.5%ish percent stout was the criteria, with "good hoppiness".

The winning beer, and next LC Single Batch beer is Ben Landsberry's (O'Henry) Oatmeal Stout, brewed with and overseen by fellow West Coast Brewer - me!

I wonder if they'll bother toasting/buying toasted oats as us homebrewers do, or just use flaked oats. Very much looking forward to tasting it in a month or two!


----------



## brendanos

*the "me" in the quote above is me. Just thought i'd put it out there so I can bask in the glory.

I agree re: the Rye, Case, it's an interesting dimension, though it seems to accentuate the harshness of the hops.


----------



## MitchDudarko

whitegoose said:


> Pretty sure the next one is meant to be a stout...




I hope so. As long as they never do a Lager, I'll be a happy boy.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

sinkas said:


> Quoite from a nother forum:
> 
> The homebrew competition was held at Little Creatures today to find out which staff 'member's beer would be brewed as the next Single Batch release. A 4.5%ish percent stout was the criteria, with "good hoppiness".
> 
> The winning beer, and next LC Single Batch beer is Ben Landsberry's (O'Henry) Oatmeal Stout, brewed with and overseen by fellow West Coast Brewer - me!
> 
> I wonder if they'll bother toasting/buying toasted oats as us homebrewers do, or just use flaked oats. Very much looking forward to tasting it in a month or two!



Just spoke to the winner - this is all correct. BIG congrats to Ben, and to the whole packing department (who picked up the top three places). Aparently the recipe includes a pile of golden toasted oats.


----------



## benny_bjc

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Just spoke to the winner - this is all correct. BIG congrats to Ben, and to the whole packing department (who picked up the top three places). Aparently the recipe includes a pile of golden toasted oats.



Cool! Any info on when it might be released.


----------



## Alex T

Hey Guys,

Yes, indeed the Stout was judged yesterday - there were 10 judges, all quite official like and in fact the highest scoring beer from round 1 was in fact selected as the winner in round 2. So congrats Ben! We have never brewed a stout at LC (and I have only ever brewed homebrew stout and imperial stout), so this is going to test us. Nothing like jumping in with 20,000L.....

Brown Ale - yes, I think some of the dryness and harshness perceived initially was a combination of the rye with the high IBU. The beer is in fact about 3.7Plato (~1.015). But regardless, with a tiny bit of age I am loving this beer - the malt and hops have really come together. Not sure how much is left, think another few weeks. I am keeping a safety carton on my kitchen floor at all times as back-up to the fridge.....

And haven't worked out what is after the stout - this is going to get harder and harder as time goes on!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## kevo

Alex T said:


> And haven't worked out what is after the stout - this is going to get harder and harder as time goes on!



Please don't go for a dull lager as the weather gets warmer!! B) 

Unless it's a Kolsch!


----------



## jyo

kevo said:


> Please don't go for a dull lager as the weather gets warmer!! B)
> 
> Unless it's a Kolsch!



An Altbier would be interesting...


----------



## pbrosnan

sinkas said:


> Quoite from a nother forum:
> 
> The homebrew competition was held at Little Creatures today to find out which staff 'member's beer would be brewed as the next Single Batch release. A 4.5%ish percent stout was the criteria, with "good hoppiness".
> 
> The winning beer, and next LC Single Batch beer is Ben Landsberry's (O'Henry) Oatmeal Stout, brewed with and overseen by fellow West Coast Brewer - me!
> 
> I wonder if they'll bother toasting/buying toasted oats as us homebrewers do, or just use flaked oats. Very much looking forward to tasting it in a month or two!


So how does the "overseeing" work This guy from LC is a novice or something?


----------



## O'Henry

Well, I was pretty pumped to say the least. Thanks for the congrats guys! 

I wouldn't want to put it in a category but if pushed I'd say it is between an Oatmeal and an American Stout; it is an American Stout on the very low end OG wise, with a healthy dose of oats. 

And as for the 'overseeing', I sold/gave away all my brew gear when I moved to Perth and am yet to acquire more, so brewed it at a friends place (brendanos). Big thanks to Brendan for the use of his brewery, and the hb we drank that day and for bottling it for me while I was back East. It would not have happened without his help.


----------



## sinkas

maybe it was more of a facilitator role, 

as for next batch, better be a double sumfing


----------



## Dazza_devil

A good Ozzie Barleywine would be interesting.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

You can probably strike out any style that isn't loaded to the hilt with hops like Kolsch, Alt, weizen, belgains, ect

Although I did hear of a new style of wheat beer with a pilsner like hopping schedule... Maybe LC will explore new territory with wheat and hops?

PS I would rent floor space at LC if they had a ~60IBU Dusseldorf Altbier on tap :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pennywise

kevo said:


> Please don't go for a dull lager as the weather gets warmer!! B)
> 
> Unless it's a Kolsch!




Hefe, Hefe, Hefe


----------



## batemanbrewer

Homebrewer79 said:


> Hefe, Hefe, Hefe




+1


----------



## jbowers

Please god not a hefe. Every microbrewery in Australia makes one.


----------



## King Brown

pbrosnan said:


> So how does the "overseeing" work This guy from LC is a novice or something?



I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the staff comps at LC are between staff members who homebrew, not the actual LC brewers.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

[quote name='O'Henry' post='656473' date='Jul 18 2010, 12:53 AM']Well, I was pretty pumped to say the least. Thanks for the congrats guys![/quote]


And just think how much better your beer would have been if the IBUs were helping you :icon_vomit: 

Well done Ben, we are very proud of you. Just remember when you do well, you are a leading member of the IBUs. If you **** up, you are just another gibberer from Bowral! :drinks:


----------



## jbirbeck

jbowers said:


> Please god not a hefe. Every microbrewery in Australia makes one.



+1

I'm hoping to try the Brown when I'm over in Perth later this week.


----------



## kirem

tried the brown tonight, a very good beer. I like it a lot


----------



## glennheinzel

L_Bomb said:


> PS I would rent floor space at LC if they had a ~60IBU Dusseldorf Altbier on tap :icon_drool2:



~drool~ Grab Jamils Dusseldorf Alt recipe, replace Magnum with Northern Brewer, bump up the bittering hops a notch and I'll be drinking keg loads of the stuff.


----------



## pbrosnan

How about a Dubbel or Tripel?


----------



## Pete2501

pbrosnan said:


> How about a Dubbel or Tripel?


IPA? Double IPA? OK!!!


----------



## Pennywise

jbowers said:


> Please god not a hefe. Every microbrewery in Australia makes one.




Yeah but how many of them are top quality candidates? I like to see em' give it a go, just so we know. I love a good Hefe, or even a Dunkelweizen, now that'd be awesome


----------



## Pete2501

I don't know why LC would make a hefe. Aren't their styles more American than anything? That's why I want to see a double IPA from them. Mind you the last IPA was a bit half way.


----------



## O'Henry

Boagsy said:


> A good Ozzie Barleywine would be interesting.



Imagine this in pints. '5 standard drinks.' Classic. Would be a wicked beer though. Maybe they could do it and bring back the 12 pack of stubbies. Huge risk though, even 10,000L of a beer like that.


----------



## Effect

[quote name='O'Henry' post='657307' date='Jul 19 2010, 08:39 PM']Imagine this in pints. '5 standard drinks.' Classic. Would be a wicked beer though. Maybe they could do it and bring back the 12 pack of stubbies. Huge risk though, even 10,000L of a beer like that.[/quote]


'drink half and you're an alcoholic in the eyes of the government' should be on the blurb on the bottle...


----------



## jbowers

Homebrewer79 said:


> Yeah but how many of them are top quality candidates? I like to see em' give it a go, just so we know. I love a good Hefe, or even a Dunkelweizen, now that'd be awesome



I think Red Hill and Moo Brew actually do a pretty good job with their hefe's. Either way I'd prefer to see them have a crack at a style that relates to their hop forward way of brewing, and also is something that is not readily available here from imports or local interpretations. Now a Hopfenweisse on the other hand.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Rukh said:


> ~drool~ Grab Jamils Dusseldorf Alt recipe, replace Magnum with Northern Brewer, bump up the bittering hops a notch and I'll be drinking keg loads of the stuff.



Although I haven't tried either I prefer the look of DrSmurto's Alt recipe. I based my partial on his recipe with Spalt for bittering at 60 and no other hop additions. I like the malt driven flavour of this style and interestingly I get a fair bit of aroma coming through from the bittering addition. Not enough hop usage for LC I'd say...

The hopfenweiss sounds interesting... Might have to give it a crack one day

+1 for a double IPA :beerbang:


----------



## Jackworm

Hi,

I am new to be here. I am a beer label collector, is there anyone has some hobby?

I missed Little Creatures Single Batch IPA's label, if anyone has, please let me know, I will be really appreciate for that.

Cheers


----------



## Acasta

i got a Brown Ale one, do u need those?


----------



## Pete2501

Jackworm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to be here. I am a beer label collector, is there anyone has some hobby?
> 
> I missed Little Creatures Single Batch IPA's label, if anyone has, please let me know, I will be really appreciate for that.
> 
> Cheers



I've got several labels/bottles still. If you're in Perth send me a PM.


----------



## vykuza

I had a few bottles of this early last week and wasn't impressed at all. Nice firm bitterness, but really lacking in aroma.

I then had a few pints at Harts during the week and WOW, completely different beer. :icon_drool2: Loved it on tap, kept going back for more, even though there were other excellent beers available I wanted to try.

If you haven't been happy with it out of the bottle, try and get a pint out of the tap somewhere - well worth the effort.


----------



## Jackworm

Acasta said:


> i got a Brown Ale one, do u need those?




I got the label of brown ale already. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Jackworm

Pete2501 said:


> I've got several labels/bottles still. If you're in Perth send me a PM.




I am pretty happy to hear that, i am in Aelaide, if you can post me one, that will be fantastic. I can post you few dollars for your help. Tell me your email adress, I can email you my postal address. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Pete2501

Jackworm said:


> I am pretty happy to hear that, i am in Aelaide, if you can post me one, that will be fantastic. I can post you few dollars for your help. Tell me your email adress, I can email you my postal address. Thanks a lot.



Nah, that's fine work will pay for it. 

Just PM me where it needs to go and I'll send it tomorrow.


----------



## Acasta

Nick R said:


> I had a few bottles of this early last week and wasn't impressed at all. Nice firm bitterness, but really lacking in aroma.
> 
> I then had a few pints at Harts during the week and WOW, completely different beer. :icon_drool2: Loved it on tap, kept going back for more, even though there were other excellent beers available I wanted to try.
> 
> If you haven't been happy with it out of the bottle, try and get a pint out of the tap somewhere - well worth the effort.


I would agree with this, definitely better of the taps, i went to Melbourne dinning hall, but still i liked it out of the bottle just as much!

Anyone tried putting together a recipe for this awesome brew?
Would love to see one.


----------



## Eggs

I tried this one last weekend at the beer hall in brunswick st and absolutely loved it. So much so that i shelled out the dollars for a case.
I'm drinking one now and I think its very nice out of the bottle too, though im drinking it warmer as the case is in the garrage at about 10- 12 degrees.
I'm far from a beer expert, but to my palate the brown ale tastes just like the pale, but with more maltiness and possibly an boost to the arama hops, whatever they may be.


----------



## ledgenko

I just think it is one of those beers that should not be a single batch!! Freakin awesome beer .. And a good sized bottle to boot. Could drink a heap of it and probably will. !!


----------



## Will88

Word is that the next single batch is going to be a stout. At least so says the LC rep I was chatting to on Thursday night.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I went in to trying it (finally found a bottleo with it) not expecting too much, but it wasn't bad. For the price of a pint bottle, I won't whinge. Heck I pay almost as much for a 330ml microbrewed bottle at Dan's.

I liked the firm bitterness. I'm having a bit of an issue offsetting the bitterness in my beers at the moment, so I've learned a bit about it, especially as they've named everything. I always find these beers to be good learning beers for the home brewer.


----------



## Dazza_devil

Will88 said:


> Word is that the next single batch is going to be a stout. At least so says the LC rep I was chatting to on Thursday night.




Yep, an Oatmeal Stout as was mention prior in this thread. I have my name down for a slab of this and looking forward to it. Hopefully it is not gonna be too green before winter is done, perhaps it may pay to cellar a few.


----------



## benny_bjc

Boagsy said:


> Yep, an Oatmeal Stout as was mention prior in this thread. I have my name down for a slab of this and looking forward to it. Hopefully it is not gonna be too green before winter is done, perhaps it may pay to cellar a few.



Does anyone know approximately when this is going to be released? Hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## boriskane

i asked the guy behind the counter there and he said mid august for the stout


----------



## Will88

Indeed, I was told over the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## brendanos

It will be a bit longer than that - it was only brewed on Friday last week. It will be released when it is ready!


----------



## ///

I do believe Ben Lansberry is the originator of the recipe ... and will be ontap @Hartspub when its ready.

Scotty


----------



## Kai

I do believe I am looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Alex T

Hey,

I had a look at this today. Gonna be a nice little stout - subtle roast and hop aroma, bitterness there, high-ish final gravity which makes the balance quite nice. Can't wait to taste the final product. Hope all enjoy it! 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## chestynuts

I have a brew at home in the keg, my first design creation and took a month n a half to get to it's prime flavour. Funny thing is when I went into LC to try the Brown Ale it tasted similar. Probably different side by side but close enough to bring the though to my head. I was originally trying to design a Belguim pale ale but as still being a rookie screwed it a bit. At least it turned out a good drop. 

Keep up the good work LC. If it wasn't so far away I would be there all the time. Ever thought of opening up something Joondalup/Hillarys way. Should design something in for the new Ocean reef marina!!!!! But that won't be for another 10 years.


----------



## Jaffa

Attached here is a flyer about the LC Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## benny_bjc

Jaffa said:


> Attached here is a flyer about the LC Oatmeal Stout.



wonder if they will release a bottlo stockist list


----------



## ledgenko

OK ... so its an oat stout .. anyone going to be game enough to see if they can pre - empt the recipe for this one ?? I know that there were some awesome recipes that were released prior to the White rabbit dark ales release and suprisingly close to the mark ??


----------



## Acasta

malt, choc malt, oats and cascade x 1000 
Thats a start?


----------



## sinkas

look i am one lazy douche, but I think I posted the recipe previously, from the guy who won the internal comp, username: Ohenry


----------



## manticle

I have the malts and hops (not the amounts) on a label from a bottle O'Henry sent me for the lotto.

Damn fine drop by the way.

Taste it first before you try and get someone to work it out for you.


----------



## keifer33

Will definetly be grabbing a few bottles and trying it out. Been wanting to do an oatmeal stout so will be a good starting point.


----------



## mwd

Whoopee got some of the LC Brown Ale in our Dan's. Bought a couple of bottles to try found it to be a nice quaffing beer but nothing 'great' to write home about considering the price over $5.00 a bottle.


----------



## bum

Tropical_Brews said:


> nothing 'great' to write home about considering the price over $5.00 a bottle.



Jesus. If you and I ever went beer shopping you'd have a stroke.

I often do too but I usually wait til I get home. h34r: 

But yeah, how is $5 a lot of money for a pint of good beer?


----------



## mwd

bum said:


> Jesus. If you and I ever went beer shopping you'd have a stroke.
> 
> I often do too but I usually wait til I get home. h34r:
> 
> But yeah, how is $5 a lot of money for a pint of good beer?



Too late I have a stroke everytime I look at the six pack price compared to a case.
The LC Brown is closer to $6.00 a bottle bought singularly. It is a good pint but great would be pushing it. (IMO.)


----------



## Dazza_devil

a dollar is relative


----------



## ledgenko

Ok ... I will have a stab..

5 kg Ale Malt
1 kg rolled oats 
1 kg special B
250gm choc
500gm dark crystal
500gm lyles syrup @ 20 mins
1kg LDME @ 20 min

60gm EKG at 60 mins 


Thoughts ???


----------



## ledgenko

I am keen to know thoughts as I am putting this down on Sunday and so far I tink it looks great .. deep flavoured with awesoem potential colour ... I am curious to know what people think of the use of a couple of nutmegs beign dropped into the mash ???


----------



## fnqbrew

Finally had the chance to try the LCBA. Not bad. What I find interesting is that it has some similar flavours to LCPA. I've only recently started to work on building my palate. Is the similarity due to the hops used in both?


----------



## batemanbrewer

Tried the Oatmeal Stout on tap at the brewery yesterday... not a bad drop but I preferred the brown ale, of which I have 2 cartons stashed in the bedroom since they ran out at LC.


----------



## kevo

Tried the stout yesterday from a bottle - into a glass of course.

I'd have to say that this has been my favourite of the single batches so far.

Not sure it's because it's a great beer, or because I don't drink alot of stout and found it more enjoyable than the previous two.

I've had some great IPA and Brown Ales, but few oatmeal stouts, so having little to compare to found it an enjoyable drop...

Kev


----------



## benny_bjc

should we start a new thread for the oatmeal stout or just use this one?

Anyway Hope I can grab some of this.


----------



## kevo

I think there is already another thread for the stout, but seeing as this one is called 'next single batch' it'll always be current!

kev


----------



## pbrosnan

Boagsy said:


> Yep, an Oatmeal Stout as was mention prior in this thread. I have my name down for a slab of this and looking forward to it. Hopefully it is not gonna be too green before winter is done, perhaps it may pay to cellar a few.


Great, like there's not enough stouts out there already. That means we have to get past this one before we get back to something worthwhile (hopefully). And anyone can brew a stout, bloody things are all burnt flavours.


----------



## jyo

Went down tonight to try a couple. Plenty of malt sweetness coming through. I expected it to be more bitter, but really enjoyed the smoothness. This beer seems to be all about the malt. The hops, both aroma and bitterness take a backseat. Went back for a third one :chug:


----------



## boriskane

international beer shop perth posted on their facebook page that 4000L of the stout was lost due to a filtering problem?  

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Wembl...hop/54199057463


----------



## Effect

boris kane said:


> international beer shop perth posted on their facebook page that 4000L of the stout was lost due to a filtering problem?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Wembl...hop/54199057463




the microbrewery equivalent of leaving the tap open...


----------



## MitchDudarko

So considering that there was still cartons of Brown Ale available when the stout was released, does this mean the next single batch is already in the pipeline? I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I just hope they don't do a lager.


----------



## brendanos

Losses to filtration are natural and inevitable - the stout was just a little stickier/cloudier and thus lost a bit more during filtration. To a degree this is the bane of single batches - you never get a chance to "dial it in", and efficiciencies are compromised. Viva la difference I say, and I am stoked that that LC are brewing once-off's regularly and indefinately. I have enjoyed them all.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I found the oatmeal stout not very "stouty", but something that a dark ale (or lighter) person would drink.

I'd actually seriously consider making one like this - it wasn't packed with lots of flavour as much as I thought, but certainly a nice smooth beer, not bitter at all.

Again, I'm happy that they are doing lots of these batches. It makes a difference from the usual light coloured offerings they do and mixes and matches. I also like that they sent their brewers home (if you read the label) to home brew some and see what they got, so that encouragment of creativity is really commendable. They go from malt stirrers to actual brewers, that has got to feel good.

Now, they've got to set one up in Qld and I've got to get me a job there.


----------



## jayse

Proberly already posted here somewhere but this will be tapped at the wheaty 6pm tomorow.


----------



## Snowdog

.. or maybe a Black IPA???


----------



## .DJ.

English Mild I rekon...

3.5%-ish...


----------



## MacGuyver

A mate of mine talked to some of the guys at the brewery on the weekend, he reckons their next small batch will be an amber lager of sorts. He was right about the brown ale and the oatmeal stout so I've no reason to doubt his info.


----------



## benny_bjc

MacGuyver said:


> A mate of mine talked to some of the guys at the brewery on the weekend, he reckons their next small batch will be an amber lager of sorts. He was right about the brown ale and the oatmeal stout so I've no reason to doubt his info.



Interesting. I have never really been a fan of lagers - but will be good to see what LC can pull off! I hope it is full of hop goodness and is not just another lager!


----------



## argon

MacGuyver said:


> A mate of mine talked to some of the guys at the brewery on the weekend, he reckons their next small batch will be an amber lager of sorts. He was right about the brown ale and the oatmeal stout so I've no reason to doubt his info.




Hmm... maybe an Oktoberfest for October release?? that would be nice


----------



## O'Henry

It won't be an Oktoberfest.


----------



## argon

O said:


> Marzen it is then


----------



## boriskane

off topic here, whats the deal with expiry dates on the LCPA bottles? are they actual best before dates?


----------



## warra48

boris kane said:


> off topic here, whats the deal with expiry dates on the LCPA bottles? are they actual best before dates?



No, not an actual expiry date or best befoe date.
It's just some ridiculous date which needs to be put on because of government regulation.

Just another example of the nanny state at work, wasting our tax payers' dollars, for no gain whatsoever, other than to make work for and keep the public service employed.


----------



## pbrosnan

warra48 said:


> No, not an actual expiry date or best befoe date.
> It's just some ridiculous date which needs to be put on because of government regulation.
> 
> Just another example of the nanny state at work, wasting our tax payers' dollars, for no gain whatsoever, other than to make work for and keep the public service employed.


Right, well glad that's all sorted out then ....


----------



## randyrob

My sources suggest it is going to be an IPA available only on tap.....


----------



## boriskane

warra48 said:


> No, not an actual expiry date or best befoe date.
> It's just some ridiculous date which needs to be put on because of government regulation.
> 
> Just another example of the nanny state at work, wasting our tax payers' dollars, for no gain whatsoever, other than to make work for and keep the public service employed.



right yeah fair enough, i asked because i had a sub-par pint of pale ale, and when i checked the expiry date it said '13 Mar 10'. kind of absurd that its been in the store for this long after expiry though

seeing as it is bottle conditioned, possible for the yeast to have died off and imparted off flavours?


----------



## benny_bjc

boris kane said:


> right yeah fair enough, i asked because i had a sub-par pint of pale ale, and when i checked the expiry date it said '13 Mar 10'. kind of absurd that its been in the store for this long after expiry though
> 
> seeing as it is bottle conditioned, possible for the yeast to have died off and imparted off flavours?



It shouldn't be a problem unless its been stored poorly - I have had LCPA out of date. It certainly won't taste or smell as hoppy as fresh and may taste a bit thinner but still fine to drink, just don't expect anything special.

So any more rumours on the next batch!??


----------



## white.grant

Slightly ot, but I'm just sitting at the Windsor Hotel in South Perth really enjoying a fresh, hoppy and generally delicious LCPA. Leaves the sun blown bottles and aged kegs we get in NSW for dead.

Hoping I can make it out to Fremantle for the good stuff in a few days. 

Cheers

Grant


----------



## ledgenko

I am thinking that a dark lager would not be out of the question. Byron bay have a dark lager I think is a WRDA cousin. I tried it a few times obviously just to make sure!! Lol.. I have tried to replicate it with some success although early samples have been flavorsome,. Will try again when I finally get home in 6 weeks ;-) 

Although it means a withdrawal from brewing which is kinda painful..


----------



## hazard

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I found the oatmeal stout not very "stouty", but something that a dark ale (or lighter) person would drink.



I finally found the oatmeal stout at Purvis on the weekend (could never find it at my local Dan's). My verdict - I found that it had a nice smooth body like you would expect from an oatmeal, some nice roast flavours - and then, too much hops. Since when does stout have hop flavour? Isn't it normally bitteriong hops only? Now I'm not suggesting that LC must stick in style guidelines, but why put so much hops in stuff?

Whenever I have a LC pale ale I get hop burps.
The single batch brown ale was OK but - too much hop flavour.

If LC want to make different beers then they gotta taste different, at the moment the three that I've tried all taste like hops, and brown ales and stouts should really taste like brown ales and stouts, not like a darker LCPA.

Or possibly I just don't like hops that much? Actually I think I just prefer english style beers, LC is going the American path, like so many Aussie micro brews. Why, I don't know. Maybe that's what the market wants, if so then fair enough, they gotta make money first and foremost.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

hazard said:


> I finally found the oatmeal stout at Purvis on the weekend (could never find it at my local Dan's). My verdict - I found that it had a nice smooth body like you would expect from an oatmeal, some nice roast flavours - and then, too much hops. Since when does stout have hop flavour? Isn't it normally bitteriong hops only? Now I'm not suggesting that LC must stick in style guidelines, but why put so much hops in stuff?
> 
> Whenever I have a LC pale ale I get hop burps.
> The single batch brown ale was OK but - too much hop flavour.
> 
> If LC want to make different beers then they gotta taste different, at the moment the three that I've tried all taste like hops, and brown ales and stouts should really taste like brown ales and stouts, not like a darker LCPA.
> 
> Or possibly I just don't like hops that much? Actually I think I just prefer english style beers, LC is going the American path, like so many Aussie micro brews. Why, I don't know. Maybe that's what the market wants, if so then fair enough, they gotta make money first and foremost.



Not sure of the answer hazard (or is that Richard Marx in disguise). I personally like the small batches that LC are putting out because they have hop flavour, much better than the standard LCPA, which I find a little bland.

If I judged it as a stout, then monumental fail, but if I judge it as a beer, then I like it. I agree with you that if you are going to label something "stout", then it should come close enough to the guidelines. Otherwise call it an "oatmeal stout ale" or something. As I said, like the beer, but it will confuse people.

I personally have got into the american hops in the last 6 months, though I had a Kentish Ale last night and loved it. But when it says "hop flavour - hoppy, spicy, bitter" and I find no spice, I'm a little disappointed. It isn't hoppy, just bitter, and the aroma comes from the malt. So the flip side to your argument is that keeping within style but claiming "hoppiness" and "spiciness" but having none would disappoint those who like "hoppy" beer.

Don't know the answer. I like American hops, I like English beer and, as SWMBO put it yesterday at Dan's "you don't just 'feel like a beer', you feel like 'x beer' or are in the mood for 'y beer'". Yesterday was English Bitter Ale, tomorrow could be German lager.

</beer philosophy>


----------



## Dazza_devil

hazard said:


> I finally found the oatmeal stout at Purvis on the weekend (could never find it at my local Dan's). My verdict - I found that it had a nice smooth body like you would expect from an oatmeal, some nice roast flavours - and then, too much hops. Since when does stout have hop flavour? Isn't it normally bitteriong hops only? Now I'm not suggesting that LC must stick in style guidelines, but why put so much hops in stuff?
> 
> Whenever I have a LC pale ale I get hop burps.
> The single batch brown ale was OK but - too much hop flavour.
> 
> If LC want to make different beers then they gotta taste different, at the moment the three that I've tried all taste like hops, and brown ales and stouts should really taste like brown ales and stouts, not like a darker LCPA.
> 
> Or possibly I just don't like hops that much? Actually I think I just prefer english style beers, LC is going the American path, like so many Aussie micro brews. Why, I don't know. Maybe that's what the market wants, if so then fair enough, they gotta make money first and foremost.




I like my stouts with hop flavour - RIS, American Stouts, Baltic Porters etc, delicious.
Unfortunately I missed out on the LCOS, again.
I like my English Beers with hop flavour too - EIPA's are my favourite and quite partial to the Landlord as well. Hop flavour in an English Ale is not neccesarily out of style so I found out, fortunately.


----------



## DUANNE

i finally had this beer on the weekend for the first tim (oatmeal stout) and was ive got to say rather underwelmed. while it is a well made and clean tasting beer it is just way to close to a wrda for mine. will actually do a side by side comparo next weekend but on memory of wrda thats how it sat in my mind. its becoming a bit of a thing with the small batches that while good beers they are nothing spectacular. imo if they want to go to the effort of limited small edition beers make something that stands right out from the crowd in aus,a big ris or 100+ ibu aipa or even shock horror a sour beer.the first two beers i was genuinly exited that something different might be on offer but the beers where so ho hum this time i didnt really care if i missed out and only bought it when i seen it on a rare dan murphys trip. are they scared that a big bold beer will scare some punters off? maybe the should look at what murrays are doing making exiting beers that poeple really want to drink,selling out on spatacus in a couple of days.whats next from lc? probably a pale lager with 30% sugaz but a few late hops in the hopback ,could be ground breaking :icon_drool2:


----------



## hazard

Boagsy said:


> I like my stouts with hop flavour - RIS, American Stouts, Baltic Porters etc, delicious.
> Unfortunately I missed out on the LCOS, again.
> I like my English Beers with hop flavour too - EIPA's are my favourite and quite partial to the Landlord as well. Hop flavour in an English Ale is not neccesarily out of style so I found out, fortunately.


OK, let me refine what I said - what i should have said is that I don't like AMERICAN hops. Lots of pommie beers have hop flavour, but fuggles and EKG taste very different to american citrus hops. Yep, like you I also like TTL, but it also has a hint of caramel underneath the styrians. 2 other hoppy beers I've really enjoyed are Worthington White Shield and Greene King IPA (export strength at 5%, not the wimpy 3.6% version). These are hoppy, but a subtle, earthy hops, not the in-your-face american hops. But that's just my preference, clearly many others like american hops and that's OK.


----------



## OzBeer_MD

BEERHOG said:


> maybe the should look at what murrays are doing making exiting beers that poeple really want to drink,selling out on spatacus in a couple of days.whats next from lc?



Imgine if a 'single batch' from Murrays was 16,000 litres!


----------



## eamonnfoley

randyrob said:


> My sources suggest it is going to be an IPA available only on tap.....



I had this on friday night at the brewery. AUSSIE IPA. Similar hop profile as the brown ale had (probably the same hops).

Decent enough beer, but a bit harsh & grassy on the palate.


----------



## hazard

foles said:


> I had this on friday night at the brewery. AUSSIE IPA. Similar hop profile as the brown ale had (probably the same hops).
> 
> Decent enough beer, but a bit harsh & grassy on the palate.


I went to the LC Beer HAll in Fitroy on Saturday night. They were serving "Hop Lord" on tap which they claim to be an IPA (the blackboard just said IPA, nothing about an Aussie IPA). 5.8% alcohol and plenty of hops.

Tasted like an amped up LCPA to me. LCPA has never been my favourite beer, so can't say I really got into this one. Just had the one pint and then moved to WR White Ale, cause my wife wanted me to stay reasonably sober. The blackboard says that WRWA has orange peel and spice - hard to taste it. Not a bad beer, easy to drink, but nothing distinguished about it.


----------



## Shed101

I heard a rumour (and it is just that), that the next single batch was going to be an English style timed to coincide with the Ashes ... not sure about that myself, though.


----------



## whitegoose

hazard said:


> I went to the LC Beer HAll in Fitroy on Saturday night. They were serving "Hop Lord" on tap which they claim to be an IPA (the blackboard just said IPA, nothing about an Aussie IPA). 5.8% alcohol and plenty of hops.
> 
> Tasted like an amped up LCPA to me. LCPA has never been my favourite beer, so can't say I really got into this one. Just had the one pint and then moved to WR White Ale, cause my wife wanted me to stay reasonably sober. The blackboard says that WRWA has orange peel and spice - hard to taste it. Not a bad beer, easy to drink, but nothing distinguished about it.


Tried the Hop Lord in Fremantle on the weekend and have to agree with everything you said. Kinda made me think LCPA with different hops. Great beer, but nothing really to make it stand out.


----------



## hirns

O said:


> O'Henry, did or have you ever posted your oatmeal stout recipe, or is it top secret? Sinkas made mention that he thought he had posted it, but I've had no luck finding it.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hirns


----------



## benny_bjc

Shed101 said:


> I heard a rumour (and it is just that), that the next single batch was going to be an English style timed to coincide with the Ashes ... not sure about that myself, though.



This is no longer a rumour.

Little Creatures Next Single Batch East Kent Goldings Ale.
Will be interesting to see how little creatures go producing an English style ale.


----------



## argon




----------



## keifer33

Mmmm yummy


----------



## Alex T

Hey Everyone,

EKG ale was on the filter today. Unfortunately I had to hit the airport prior to tasting the filtered version. But did taste brilliant out of the fermenter - nice, balanced, hoppy, goodness.... all you would expect from and EPA. I'm pretty stoked. Funny - I actually had my nose thrown out.... I said "wow, it smells like an english beer" not realising that 1) it was and 2) what my nose was missing was cascade!?! Gonna be an excellent version of an English Pale Ale I reckon....

Can't wait to taste the final product! No doubt we'll send out a notice when it is available (within the next two weeks I think, all going well).

Oh, and we are already thinking of the next one.....

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## argon

Alex T said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> EKG ale was on the filter today. Unfortunately I had to hit the airport prior to tasting the filtered version. But did taste brilliant out of the fermenter - nice, balanced, hoppy, goodness.... all you would expect from and EPA. I'm pretty stoked. Funny - I actually had my nose thrown out.... I said "wow, it smells like an english beer" not realising that 1) it was and 2) what my nose was missing was cascade!?! Gonna be an excellent version of an English Pale Ale I reckon....
> 
> Can't wait to taste the final product! No doubt we'll send out a notice when it is available (within the next two weeks I think, all going well).
> 
> Oh, and we are already thinking of the next one.....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex



Awesome mate and just in time for my visit to Fremantle and Perth first weekend in march. Staying just round the corner from the brewery too. :beer:


----------



## pbrosnan

Alex T said:


> Oh, and we are already thinking of the next one.....


Belgian perhaps?


----------



## barls

decent braggot would be nice. not like the other two in this county


----------



## eamonnfoley

beer007 said:


> This is no longer a rumour.
> 
> Little Creatures Next Single Batch East Kent Goldings Ale.
> Will be interesting to see how little creatures go producing an English style ale.



They've actually had an english ale on bout 18 months back - and it was very agreeable!


----------



## benny_bjc

I have received an email from LC regarding the East Kent English Ale and was suprised to read that they use EKG Hops in there Pale Ale. I thought the Pale Ale was just cascade and chinook. (then again I haven't looked into it or tasted a LCPA in a long time.)

*"*East Kent Goldings hops have always been lurking around the brewery, a quiet achiever in our Pale Ale, but this alleged noble hop variety with its gentle and earthy hop characteristics definitely deserves centre stage in this English Ale.*"*


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

beer007 said:


> I have received an email from LC regarding the East Kent English Ale and was suprised to read that they use EKG Hops in there Pale Ale. I thought the Pale Ale was just cascade and chinook. (then again I haven't looked into it or tasted a LCPA in a long time.)
> 
> *"*East Kent Goldings hops have always been lurking around the brewery, a quiet achiever in our Pale Ale, but this alleged noble hop variety with its gentle and earthy hop characteristics definitely deserves centre stage in this English Ale.*"*



I was under the impression EKG used to be used in the PA but now it's Galaxy and Cascade....


----------



## DJR

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> I was under the impression EKG used to be used in the PA but now it's Galaxy and Cascade....




From the horse's mouth only recently



> Regarding hopping rates - these are still basically the same as they have always been, except now we are adding even more late in the process. In the old days we primarily added bittering hops and then used the hop back. Currently we are actually only adding a small amount of bittering hops (EKG), then we have a big addition in the whirlpool (US Cascade) and then we in fact add more US Cascade in the hopback than we previously did. The Galaxy plays the same role as the Chinook did, which is a small addition to help "lift" the hoppiness. We keep tabs on this as that hop can completely take over the beer; it is about balance. Currently we are playing around with some NZ Cascade in the mix, but this is not a permanent thing (just giving them a little run to check out the flavour).


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&pid=717104


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

DJR said:


> From the horse's mouth only recently
> 
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&pid=717104



I stand corrected.  Not a very good memory on my behalf. I remember reading that post, forgot the early addition of EKG.


----------



## argon

I'm in Fremantle for the long weekend start if march. Hope the EKG pale is still on. Staying just round the corner so will be in there a few times I hope


----------



## benny_bjc

Thanks - interesting to know.


No wonder LCPA does not taste the same to me. I have been saying it no longer has that real lychee flavour and now I know it is probably due to them no longer using Chinook.
Galaxy is a nice hop though!

*"* The Galaxy plays the same role as the Chinook did, which is a small addition to help "lift" the hoppiness. *"*


----------



## jyo

Over carbonated, this pic was taken after 5 minutes or so. Light caramel and earthiness on the nose. Well balanced. It's very quaffable and well worth the 11 bucks for two, but not mind blowing. A nice beer.

Cheers, John.


----------



## keifer33

jyo said:


> View attachment 43962
> 
> 
> 
> Over carbonated, this pic was taken after 5 minutes or so. Light caramel and earthiness on the nose. Well balanced. It's very quaffable and well worth the 11 bucks for two, but not mind blowing. A nice beer.
> 
> Cheers, John.



Off to the bottle shop I go in search.

EDIT - scrap that the 2 closest bottle shops are both out and wont be getting anymore...what kinda place is WA becoming...either people really like new craft beer or they order a carton to sell.


----------



## jyo

Carlisle Cellarbrations ordred 11 cartons, mate.


----------



## keifer33

jyo said:


> Carlisle Cellarbrations ordred 11 cartons, mate.



Ta might have to take a drive tomorrow evening.


----------



## Acasta

Any idea when this is getting over east?


----------



## keifer33

Acasta said:


> Any idea when this is getting over east?



Check out the stockists closest to you and give em a buzz. The map is click able and shows all the places that will stock it.

https://www.littlecreatures.com.au/Happenin...menu-id-76.html


----------



## Acasta

keifer33 said:


> Check out the stockists closest to you and give em a buzz. The map is click able and shows all the places that will stock it.
> 
> https://www.littlecreatures.com.au/Happenin...menu-id-76.html


Cheers.


----------



## keifer33

Well I finally found it today.  


Very carbonated but a big hit of ekg goodness and nicely balanced. Very very drinkable and finished in no time. Did poor the missus a mini glass and she loved it...guess what ill be trying to brew next.


----------



## Will88

Tried it on tap at Archive a few nights ago.

I find it hard to give an accurate assessment because I really dislike this style of beer. I find English pale ales to be very bland and whilst I'm sure they've done a decent job of being true to the style it's not a beer I'll visit again.


----------



## manticle

Will88 said:


> I find English pale ales to be very bland



You know IPA is an English style right?


----------



## Will88

Yeh, I'm referring to the less hopped cousin of the IPA. The stock standard English pale just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## manticle

There are some bland watered down versions of English pales no doubt but a good one is chock full of both malt complexity and delicious hoppiness.


----------



## Will88

Do you guys have any recommendations that might help me change my mind on the English pale?


----------



## Acasta

Had it last night and was a bit disappointed. I really liked their brown ale, the stout wasn't bad, however this beer was a bit lacking for me.
If you want to get into English beers, try getting the imported ones, that way they are more likely to be true to style. That said, im sure many people can make a good bitter.


----------



## mwd

Will88 said:


> Do you guys have any recommendations that might help me change my mind on the English pale?




Brewdog Punk IPA, not English but Scottish tis pale but not a strictly a pale ale and uses American and NZ hops so does not meet any of your criteria.  I just love this beer and if I had more money it would be my house staple beer.

BD Punk IPA a tasty pale ale


----------



## argon

Will88 said:


> Do you guys have any recommendations that might help me change my mind on the English pale?


Timothy Taylor's Landlord... Can't go wrong.


----------



## bkmad

Tropical_Brews said:


> Brewdog Punk IPA, not English but Scottish tis pale but not a strictly a pale ale and uses American and NZ hops so does not meet any of your criteria.  I just love this beer and if I had more money it would be my house staple beer.
> 
> BD Punk IPA a tasty pale ale



Just had a look at your link. It seems brewdog have dumbed it down recently. Used to be 65 IBU and 6%, now its 45 IBU and 5.6%. Its a real shame they're doing this as the original lived up to the label - the bit where they say its an aggressive beer. :angry:


----------



## ///

Our keg did not even last a day @hartspub ...


----------



## pbrosnan

Tropical_Brews said:


> Brewdog Punk IPA, not English but Scottish tis pale but not a strictly a pale ale and uses American and NZ hops so does not meet any of your criteria.  I just love this beer and if I had more money it would be my house staple beer.
> 
> BD Punk IPA a tasty pale ale


Er ... I think the guy looking for some good English Pale Ales. I think Well's Bombardier is quite good and Timothy Taylor's Landlords Ale is excellent.


----------



## mwd

pbrosnan said:


> Er ... I think the guy looking for some good English Pale Ales. I think Well's Bombardier is quite good and Timothy Taylor's Landlords Ale is excellent.



Er O.K. then West Yorkshires Timothy Taylor Landlord is probably one of the best English Pale Ale at 4.1%abv


----------



## Bribie G

As a pom who cut his teeth on British real ales the problem with the examples we get here is that they are bottled. Now without sounding condescending this is a point which is often lost on Aussies who have not been to the UK and tried their real ales such as Timothy Taylor or Wells Bombardier etc. 
The reason that most Aussies don't "get it" is that they have grown up on the likes of XXXX, Tooheys etc and in the case of say XXXX it is zapped and gassed at the production line, and the beer you get in the can or stubby is the same as the beer across the bar which comes in a keg that is really just a giant can. 
The same could be said for James Squire Golden ale or even Coopers Pale Ale. And certainly for the overwhelming range of German and Czech beers where cask conditioning has never been a tradition. You have to go to the Wig and Pen in the ACT, or one of a handful of Sydney or Melbourne pubs to appreciate the difference between a live cask conditioned UK style beer served without CO2 pressure, and a beer with undoubtedly the same base ingredients, but filtered, pasteurised, carbonated and bottled.

The New Zealanders are getting into hand pumped real ales and some of their IPAs etc on handpump are divine. Really, much as I like the odd bottle of Old Hen or TTL as a nostalgia trip I still believe it's more "authentic" to brew your own UK style ale from the real ingredients such as TF malts and UK Hops, than to buy the bottles.


----------



## Ross

Will88 said:


> Do you guys have any recommendations that might help me change my mind on the English pale?



Meantime IPA...One of my all time favourite beers.  

cheers Ross


----------



## brendo

I called into the LC Dining Hall in Melb on Sat night for a couple of pints and a feed and was pleased to find the EKG Ale available in both draught and beer engine options. 

I ordered a beer engine version only to fin that the keg had blown, so swapped out to a draught version. Really nice beer - good clean malt profile and the EKG just sings (my fav UK hop). 

Promptly ordered a beer engine version afterwards as a point of comparison and I was surprised to say that I actually preferred the draught version (I have 3 engines at home myself and enjoyed many pints when in the UK). Maybe it was the new keg or just something wrong with the setup. It was still enjoyable, but seemed to lose something. 

Nice beer and good to see LC play with something that is a very different beer to the regular line up. Can't wait to see what comes out next!!


----------



## Will88

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I've had all those IPAs and definitely enjoy them. Perhaps there will be one out there that will change my mind on this style.


----------



## Bribie G

Had a couple of EKGs at the Archive on Thursday and whilst a characterful beer, far too heavy on the hops for a true UK best bitter. I'd love to try the cask version however - great to see that a mega is dabbling in casks and beer engines, should be more of it. Probably never see it in Brisbane but


----------



## manticle

@Will88:

Young's special London ale when it's at its best. If it tastes like metal, it's been mistreated in the journey from brewery to your mouth.

Samuel Smith's India Pale Ale.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Had the EKG ale on tap at Freo yesterday. The hops seemed overdone - had a harsh herbal tea like flavour, not a bright fragrant dose of EKG goodness. No yeast derived british ale character either. Didnt taste like a 100% EKG beer. Seemed like something else was in there. LC previous attempt a british ale was fantastic, this not so much so... Probably the weakest of the single batch beers so far for my palate.

Into the argument above - London Pride and Chiswick bitter do it for me. Especially when fresh (as they are intended). Stale imported bottles and lack of decent local examples - its hard for people to understand the style properly. Not to mention the wide range of bitters, they vary a hell of a lot.


----------



## argon

Just picked up 2 bottles at era for $6 each. Decent price really. 

:icon_offtopic: At the same time there was good looking young blonde picking up a mixed four pack of a couple of these, a rauchbier and something else I didn't see. Mentioned it was for a valentine's present. :wub: Good lord where have you been all my life!! (if I was younger, less fat and single)


----------



## Bribie G

Probably for her girlfriend.


----------



## Lecterfan

argon said:


> (if I was younger, less fat and single)


aaah we can dream



BribieG said:


> Probably for her girlfriend.


aaah we can dream


----------



## achy02

Ross said:


> Meantime IPA...One of my all time favourite beers.
> 
> cheers Ross



Meantime PA.... pure gold :icon_drunk:


----------



## bradsbrew

Lecterfan said:


> aaah we can dream
> 
> 
> aaah we can dream



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ross

Had 4 pints of the EKG release last night - Bloody beautiful, hit all the right buttons with me. Wasn't another beer on tap at Archive that could tempt me away from it.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Snowdog

I had one at the Archive Sunday. It was good. I then had an LCPA from the tap, & I thought that was better. 
My wife liked the EKG though, and she don't care for the usual Little Creatures.


----------



## Bribie G

Ross said:


> Had 4 pints of the EKG release last night - Bloody beautiful, hit all the right buttons with me. Wasn't another beer on tap at Archive that could tempt me away from it.
> Cheers Ross



hophead


----------



## Snowdog

Ross said:


> Had 4 pints of the EKG release last night - Bloody beautiful, hit all the right buttons with me. Wasn't another beer on tap at Archive that could tempt me away from it.



The Sunshine Coast Best Bitter is always a good one to get. Seriously, I guess I didn't "get" the attraction of the LCEKG.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Snowdog said:


> The Sunshine Coast Best Bitter is always a good one to get. Seriously, I guess I didn't "get" the attraction of the LCEKG.



+1

Grabbed a couple of bottles, and tried it. Poured it into a glass (mandatory for me, when trying a new beer - one cannot possibly assess a beer drinking straight from the stubbie).

Underwhelmed. It's not a bad beer - in fact it's quite alright. The bitterness and malt is well balanced and the bitterness is not at all harsh. It's showed me that EKG is a great bittering hop.

But no aroma to speak of. I was hoping that if they had bittered it up, thrown a truckload of hops at it, etc, that there would be a corresponding aroma increase. There isn't.

I much preferred the previous two small batches.

Don't get me wrong - I like it, but don't love it. Great session beer - you could drink a few and they'd go down easy. But it's not worth $6 a 500ml bottle. Not when I'd place that as a "middle of the road" homebrew of mine. I made a similar style beer last winter, and I'd rate that far better. And I never rate my beer against good commercial or craft beer (but better than awful commercial beer).

It's given me a good idea of how to organise the malt profile of a beer, but I'd really adjust the hopping schedule from what I assume they use, in order to produce a kentish ale of my liking. Or just replicate last winter's red brown ale. Either way, cheaper and at least of similar quality.

My ESB is almost at 2wks in the bottle carbonating. It will be interesting to do a real comparison.

Goomba


----------



## Pennywise

Grabbed 3 bottles at lunch time today to try tonight with/after dinner, ahh who am I kidding I'll open one as soon as I get in the door :lol: Really looking forward to it, I was kinda spewin' to miss the Stout, but my guy didn't get any


----------



## DUANNE

i dunno were youre located pennywise, but the dan murphys in hoppers crossing still had half a dozen or more bottles of the stout on the shelf still on the weekend.


----------



## Shed101

Meh... I bought a couple of bottles. 

Had the first one. Meh. 

Fizzy light brown stuff, with a 60-minute addition of marketing hype and dry (not ferment) hopped with forum comments (like this one). 

I'm sure it didn't taste as bad as the Pig & Whistle's abismal Spitfire (nothing like the original), but there's something similar in my head.

Will reserve final judgement for the next bottle on Friday, as truth be told i'd had a few different beers already.


----------



## BitterBulldog

grabbed 3 bottles. enjoying them but can't stop thinking how much better they'd be in an amber? 
Do they use EKG in their Rogers?


----------



## BrenosBrews

Certainly not the best English Pale Ale I've had but still a decent crack at the style. I was quite suprised to find out that they do NO trial batch of these single batch releases.


----------



## keifer33

I believe it's EKG and cascade


----------



## Shed101

Shed101 said:


> Meh... I bought a couple of bottles.
> 
> Had the first one. Meh.
> 
> Fizzy light brown stuff, with a 60-minute addition of marketing hype and dry (not ferment) hopped with forum comments (like this one).
> 
> I'm sure it didn't taste as bad as the Pig & Whistle's abismal Spitfire (nothing like the original), but there's something similar in my head.
> 
> Will reserve final judgement for the next bottle on Friday, as truth be told i'd had a few different beers already.



OK, just had the second one. Chill hazed.

But, once it had warmed up a bit it was actually really quite nice. Nothing to write home about though it would be worth having on a regular basis. A damn sight better than the new unimproved Fat Yak recipe.


----------



## jpr

Have had a few pint bottles of this, I think it is definitely a good beer at a good price $11 for 2 pints thats about $19 a six pack @ 330ml bottles. You definitely cannot beat the freshness and the balance for that price. If it was always available in cartons/six pack it would definitely get my vote over most of the stuff (within same style) at Dans and first choice. Out of all the single batches I have enjoyed this the most so far.


----------



## Alex T

Hi Guys,

Always good to read the comments. And indeed we don't actually do any test batches for these. I guess technically speaking when we have the employee competitions (Oatmeal Stout, Special Bitter from a while back) that is sort of a test batch, but really we are looking for a concept there. More or less we just do some calcuations, do some guessing and jump in there and do 20,000L. Can't say it ain't a wee bit stressful......!

I like this one on the warmer side and then everything comes out - bit of malt, bit of fruit, nice hops. I think its a good redention of an EPA.

The next cab off the rank is already in tank - a nice Marzen - 50% Pils, a heap of Vienna, heap of Munich II and a touch of carahell..... but hopped up a bit with Saaz and some Willamette hop cones - yeah, yeah, I know it isn't traditional, but I think it's gonna be good. 5.7% and 30IBU is our best guess at this stage, but won't know for sure for another week or so.

And the one after is already in the pipeline as well, and will be an all-employees competition that we have just called "dark and strong", leaving the rest up to the (home)brewer - man, that is going to be a challenge scaling up, that's for sure; I'm looking forward to judging the entries.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Hey Alex, care to comment on the hop schedule for the ESB? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G

Old Speckled Hen on at the Elephant & Wheelbarrow Fortitude Valley. However it's the keg version but gives a good idea of the style. :icon_cheers: also it's the 5.2% ABV one.


----------



## benny_bjc

Alex T said:


> And the one after is already in the pipeline as well, and will be an all-employees competition that we have just called "dark and strong",



I would love to see something like a Dark IPA, or a strong dark malty Stout with some complex but subtle hoppy berry flavours.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Black IPA for the win!


----------



## sinkas

little Janets Brown


----------



## argon

jpr said:


> Have had a few pint bottles of this, I think it is definitely a good beer at a good price $11 for 2 pints thats about $19 a six pack @ 330ml bottles. You definitely cannot beat the freshness and the balance for that price. If it was always available in cartons/six pack it would definitely get my vote over most of the stuff (within same style) at Dans and first choice. Out of all the single batches I have enjoyed this the most so far.


This pretty much captures exactly how I feel about this single batch. A good quality quaffed that's better than most selections at the big bottlos at a decent value too. But I prefered the brown ale as my choice for the best of the single batches. I reckon this would be a regular if available all year round... And would probably improve with a a bit of tweaking but the brewery.

@AlexT... I too enjoyed it a bit warmer. Second bottle I just let it sit in the pint glass for half hour to let some carb out and come up in temp. Much more enjoyable than straight out of the fridge. Much better balanced, with a bit more malt coming through.

Looking forward to that marzen, hope it's on tap at the brewery first weekend in march when I'm there? But doubt it.


----------



## eamonnfoley

BitterBulldog said:


> grabbed 3 bottles. enjoying them but can't stop thinking how much better they'd be in an amber?
> Do they use EKG in their Rogers?



Im pretty sure Rogers has Kiwi hops in it for flavour and aroma. Kiwi hops with a light hand can come out wonderfully.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

foles said:


> Im pretty sure Rogers has Kiwi hops in it for flavour and aroma. Kiwi hops with a light hand can come out wonderfully.



+1. The red brown ale referred to in my post above (see recipedb for hoppy... ale), is a fantastic example. It has Nelson Sauvin in it - and NS is one of those hops if you don't get right, it really ruins a beer, but if you get right, man alive, one of the best dual purpose hops known to humanity.

Goomba


----------



## rude

Tried the EKG ale the other day & it was bloody beautifully

A bit pricey though $7 a pint stubbie

Nice white head all the way to the end, good aroma, light in colour, golden with a nice whack of bitterness.

Wish I could brew as good as this.

The thumbs up from me.


----------



## beersatan

I've now tried the EKG and really wanted a bit more EKG flavour.
It's a nice english PA but didn't deserve the title. Probably should have just called it an english pale ale.
Maybe a bottle thing and may be different from the keg?
It was very easy to drink but probably won't spend the cash on another.

I've had four of the single batches that I can remember and so far rate:-
1 Brown
2 IPA
3 EKG
4 Stout

Going on the track record of these single batches I'll most likely grab whatever they throw at us next.


----------



## Will88

Just had the EKG ale off hand pump at Archive. Although it's not a style a widely enjoy, the hand pump definitely helped and I knocked back two pints without complaint.


----------



## Pete2501




----------



## wrath

Pete2501 said:


>




EPIC.


----------



## super_simian

Noice. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## HeavyNova

Looking forward to trying this next one. I haven't ever been able to try any of the LC single batches.

The last brew (EKG) was out of stock when I tried to get my hands on it.


----------



## petesbrew

Will88 said:


> Just had the EKG ale off hand pump at Archive. Although it's not a style a widely enjoy, the hand pump definitely helped and I knocked back two pints without complaint.


Hand pump sounds like the way to have it. The bottle I had was a bit too well carbed for my liking.


----------



## Shed101

I stumbled upon a few oatmeal stouts and brown ales recently and have had a couple of them...

I can confirm that the stout is keeping really well - esp considering its relatively low abv.


----------



## jyo

It seems the Marzen is ready. Looking forward to this.

Guten Tag Marzen
It's not too often we get excited about a history lesson, but the image of lederhosen
clad German brewers seems to have tickled us just right. Back in
the good old days, the European Summer conditions made it hard to brew so they had to make
enough beer in March to last through till October. They
must have been feeling creative when they called this typically strong and full-bodied lager
Marzen... the German word for March. Just lucky they were
better brewers than they were wordsmiths.

True to the style but regardless of the season, our Marzen enjoyed a long, slow
fermentation, took a hit of Saaz and Willamette hops to give it that
distinctively Creatures slant and spent a total of six weeks from bottling to brewing. So
what did we learn in that time? Marzen ist toll!

You can find it pouring at the brewery from this afternoon and at the Dining Hall in
Melbourne from tomorrow (just one of the perks of being the
source of the action here in Freo). For a map of where else to find this limited release
near you click here.

Buy from here


----------



## Pennywise

petesbrew said:


> Hand pump sounds like the way to have it. The bottle I had was a bit too well carbed for my liking.



The bottles I got were a bit overcarbed as well. Looking forward to this one that's for sure though


----------



## MitchDudarko

Early reports say the Marzen is 'Just an Oktoberfest beer. Nothing special.' I'll reserve judgement for when my carton rocks up next week.


----------



## white.grant

MitchDudarko said:


> Early reports say the Marzen is 'Just an Oktoberfest beer. Nothing special.' I'll reserve judgement for when my carton rocks up next week.



Marzen not special!! Cause its bloody special. It's a tasty style that is hardly ever available in this part of world, in fact it would be interesting to know when Marzen was last commercially brewed in Aus, probably never. 

Notwithstanding that, I'm enjoying a pint now. There's a lot of body to the beer, and a quite a bitter finish which is not quite to style but pretty delicious in any case.

cheers

Grant


----------



## MitchDudarko

Can't wait to try it. Mine should be rolling into Kalgoorlie Monday sometime.


----------



## Pennywise

Grabbed a few bottles of the Marzen, I plan on keeping a few till' October (hopefully) to see how it goes. Cracked two last night & I'm really impressed with this one. This beer reminds me of lighter version of Matilda Bay's Big Helga malt wise, but with more bitterness. It's slightly malty but doesn't have much sweetness. I'm finding the Saaz/Willamette combo very interesting and I'm pretty sure I got both in the aroma and flavor. No diacetyl thank christ because that pretty much ruins it for me ever since I got a massive hit in an Irish Ale of mine some time ago, can't stand it anymore. Carbonation was moderate and there was no head at all.

:icon_offtopic: The missus was pouring one of my beers at the time and I said to her "wait, have a taste of this (the Marzen) first and see what you reckon", her reply was, "Nah I like this one better" holding up a glass of _my_ Amber Ale. And she thought the Marzen was something I brewed untill I told her otherwise. Was quite happy with that response


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Always sweet when that happens pennywise.

I seriously rate this Mrzen. It is perfectly balanced, good flavour, a hint of sweetness from some crystal that is balanced against the bitterness in the early addition hops. There is a late addition whack of aroma, but not aggressively flavoured, so that the malt shines through.

Very drinkable, despite the 5.8% and the missus liked it too, and she is fussy. She doesn't like S&W PA (specifically the grassy aroma "it smells like your stupid brew stuff"), prefers balanced beers and bitterness to be there but balanced. For her to like a 30IBU beer is pretty good. Should try to make some as a liquid knicker-nicker.

Moderate carbonation, head non-existant and doesn't bloat when drunk.

This is easily the best Single Batch I've tasted of theirs. After the EKG ale, which was quite disappointing, I'm happy for this one to be good, otherwise I'd probably have not bothered with the next one.

My only criticism is that I like it, but probably won't pay $7.50 for another stubby. If I'm going to pay the equivalent of $30 a sixpack, I'll have a stab at something else.


----------



## jyo

It sounds good. I'll be hopping down to Freo next Wednesday for a few of these. Can't wait.
Cheers, John.


----------



## Pennywise

I agree LRG, this may just be the best single batch to date. Haven't had the pleasure of trying the oatmeal stout though unfortunatly. Bloody spewing I missed that one


----------



## Fodder

oooohh goody, glad to hear its hit the shelves....i'll be down the local bottle-o for this one straight away...

In fact, im going to call them now and tell them to put a few aside for me  

EDIT: Dam, their delivery hasn't arrived yet...sometime next week, and they've only been allocated a couple of dozen :blink:


----------



## Pennywise

Odd that we're getting some stock before the side of the country it's actually made on.


----------



## Fodder

Pennywise said:


> Odd that we're getting some stock before the side of the country it's actually made on.




Typically West Australian...we're always a bit behind everyone else.

I may just have to head to Creatures itself and grab one off the tap...the missus did express some need to go to Freo over the long weekend, perhaps I shall tag along


----------



## Pennywise

Well, it would only be polite to escort her


----------



## donburke

just had a marzen for lunch

beautiful fresh bready grain taste and aroma

no hop aroma for my nose, 

i get the same subtle nuances i got when i used wy2487

a beer a beer snob can share with his megaswill mate and both be happy


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

donburke said:


> <snip>
> 
> a beer a beer snob can share with his megaswill mate and both be happy



Best explanation yet!

Goomba


----------



## piraterum

Tried a pint of Marzen at Harts Pub and found it disappointing <_< 

Wasn't sure what to expect but I thought it was rather bland. Bit of sweet malt flavour with a slight bitterness. 
Despite being around 30 IBU it seems quite sweet and it's hard to detect any hop flavours.


----------



## jyo

Trotted on down to Creatures today with the missus and ordered two pints of Marzen and they had sold out... apparently it only lasted 9 days at the brewery. The young bloke serving was a bit bewildered to see my disappointment :icon_cheers: 
Found a couple of pint bottles on the way home and it is drinking nicely.

Cheers, John.


----------



## manticle

Tried some, liked it, well balanced beer.

Did get a slight yeast bite in both bottles I tried which was my only criticism.

How much hoppiness are people expecting from a Marzen? Malt sweetness + a hit of bitterness sounds spot on to me. Maybe aggressive hopping has ruined too many palates. There is such a thing as delicacy and balance in a beer.


----------



## Alex T

Hey Guys,

Once again, interesting view points. I've heard everything from "the best single batch yet" to "boring". So I guess this does it's job - gets people thinking and debating about beer.

I only tasted it out of the maturation tank at the brewery, but am looking foward to trying the finished product upon my return - currently on 4 weeks holiday in Europe, had some great beers here of course.... cry me a river.... :icon_cheers: 

But what we were after with this one was definitely maltiness without too much sweetness, and a touch of bitterness (which is basically a marzen according to style guidelines of course). Sounds like we got somewhere close. We don't do test batches (we just jump in and do 20,000L), so these are always a wee bit stressful.... but a good test.

Next Single Batch is going to come from an internal homebrew comp which is being judged in a few weeks. We only specified "dark and strong" as the style, so not sure what we are going to end up with, but for sure is going to test our brewhouse out. I am hoping for a range of entries from imperial stouts to black IPAs. 

Anyway, cheers for now,

Alex


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Alex T said:


> I am hoping for a range of entries from imperial stouts to black IPAs.



Black IPA :icon_drool2: 

I tried the Yeastie Boys example last week in NZ... Then I tried it again :beerbang:


----------



## white.grant

A really good Marzen and I enjoyed every drop. Great malt profile balanced by a noticeable but not overpowering hop aroma and some bitterness. 2 thumbs up.

If you thought that this Marzen is boring, you may have been expecting another style of beer altogether. But this is Marzen to me. It's great that LC are doing single batches of relatively subtle beers - brown ale, the EKG to name but two. They should be encouraged.

cheers

grant


----------



## super_simian

Grantw said:


> It's great that LC are doing single batches of relatively subtle beers - brown ale, the EKG to name but two. They should be encouraged.



+1. Too many brewers out there already doing belgian-double-imperial-bourbon-barrel-aged-india-black-dopple-pumpkin-whatevers. Not to play them down, but subtlety is hard to do...And LC are doing it well.


----------



## [email protected]

I had a pint of this at Harts the other week, I found it a little sweet, but what bitterness there was did linger just enough to balance things.

I would agree with the comments that it is a subtle beer done well, there was just something about it that did not do it for me though, i think it may have been the combo of the hops used? 

The next potential single batches sound good, would love a black IPA.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Alex T said:


> I am hoping for a range of entries from imperial stouts to black IPAs.




A black IPA would most likely make me mess me pants 

Really enjoyed the Mountain Goat collab Black IPA.


----------



## going down a hill

I bought a couple of these pint bottles on the weekend, it is a really nice beer. I agree about the balance being spot on and the Saaz / Willamette work well together.


----------



## Pennywise

Alex T said:


> Next Single Batch is going to come from an internal homebrew comp which is being judged in a few weeks. We only specified "dark and strong" as the style, so not sure what we are going to end up with, but for sure is going to test our brewhouse out. I am hoping for a range of entries from imperial stouts to black IPAs.



:beerbang: Oh Yeah!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Alex T said:


> Next Single Batch is going to come from an internal homebrew comp which is being judged in a few weeks. We only specified "dark and strong" as the style, so not sure what we are going to end up with, but for sure is going to test our brewhouse out. I am hoping for a range of entries from imperial stouts to black IPAs.



I wish I could drop in a batch of my Mild Dark Ale in (and you'd keep the alcohol excise down, given how low the abv is). I was going to enter it into QABC last year (that's how good I thought it was), and some idiots drank the lot on me before I managed to keep a bottle hidden.

Lots of flavour, little alcohol.

Goomba


----------



## argon

Alex T said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Once again, interesting view points. I've heard everything from "the best single batch yet" to "boring". So I guess this does it's job - gets people thinking and debating about beer.
> 
> I only tasted it out of the maturation tank at the brewery, but am looking foward to trying the finished product upon my return - currently on 4 weeks holiday in Europe, had some great beers here of course.... cry me a river.... :icon_cheers:
> 
> But what we were after with this one was definitely maltiness without too much sweetness, and a touch of bitterness (which is basically a marzen according to style guidelines of course). Sounds like we got somewhere close. We don't do test batches (we just jump in and do 20,000L), so these are always a wee bit stressful.... but a good test.
> 
> Next Single Batch is going to come from an internal homebrew comp which is being judged in a few weeks. We only specified "dark and strong" as the style, so not sure what we are going to end up with, but for sure is going to test our brewhouse out. I am hoping for a range of entries from imperial stouts to black IPAs.
> 
> Anyway, cheers for now,
> 
> Alex



Yet to try it but will be hopefully picking some up today... 

Dark and strong sounds like a great idea. As much as i like a Black IPA i'd still like you guys to go for something a bit more traditional like a Robust Porter or a Schwarzbier...oooh or maybe a Belgian Dark strong... yes that :icon_drunk:


----------



## HeavyNova

Had a pint bottle of this last night and really enjoyed it - as many are saying; a nice balance between the malt and bitterness. I hadn't tried this style of beer before and I've never had a black IPA so if that's the next batch then I'll grab some of that too! (I suppose I'll grab whatever it is anyway)

I really like how LC are doing these single batches, something for me to look forward to (apart from my own brews!).


----------



## QldKev

All this talk got me thinking.

Up here no-one stocks the single batches. I called chalk and cheese in Auchenflower and they will supply it and throw in free delivery of the carton to my sons. Woohoo, how is that for service.

Now just to find an excuse to go to Brisbane.


QldKev


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

QldKev said:


> <snip>
> 
> Now just to find an excuse to go to Brisbane.
> 
> QldKev



Living in Bundy is as good an excuse as any.


----------



## jyo

Hey brewers:

Hand Pump at Freo

I'm gonna try to make it down for this one. :icon_cheers:


----------



## keifer33

Will try and make the trip down/across myself. Sure I can talk the missus in to meeting me there too drive me home


----------



## np1962

jyo said:


> Hey brewers:
> 
> Hand Pump at Freo
> 
> I'm gonna try to make it down for this one. :icon_cheers:


The ad near the bottom of the flyer, 'Beer Geek Wanted' sounds interesting for someone who works in hospitality.
Talking about beers and brewing as a job sounds good to me, Oh wait, I do that now. :icon_cheers: 
Nige


----------



## Alex T

Hey,

Did anyone get down to the brewery in Fremantle to try the sneak peek of the next one - "Dreadnought Foreign Extra Stout"? 7.4%, 60IBU, black as black.... 

The stuff that we had on yesterday was actually barrel fermented. I was there earlier this week and tasted the product out of the maturation tank - and it tasted pretty good - intense, rich, great bitterness and roast character....

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Pennywise

Looking forward to this one hitting the shelves, I still have a few bottles of Marzen tucked away for the warmer wether


----------



## jyo

I got the email yesterday, guys. The Dreadnought is out!
I have hinted to the missus that it would be great to take the kids down to Freo for fish and chips on Saturday....


----------



## going down a hill

Going to give a couple of bottles a work out this weekend, looks great! I love me some fuggles. It's in specialty bottlo's around Melbourne

LC's site states: "As for the technical stuff, this beer has arrived with an IBU of 60, an EBC of 100+ and an ABV of 7.4%... by all accounts a pretty serious beer. With six speciality roasted malts on top of our classic pale malt and a good dose of fuggles hops thrown in the mix, this is a dark, black, formidable yet smooth stout, balanced with a pronounced biterness."


----------



## mjfs

awesome! can't wait to see how this one goes...


----------



## Tim F

Hmmm... might have to grab some!


----------



## going down a hill

I tried 3 of different lc bottle shops in search of it tonight, it isn't on the shelf yet. Drats.


----------



## waggastew

I will be in Fremantle in 5 weeks for a week of R&R. Is this still gonna be on tap or do the change over monthly?


----------



## jyo

waggastew said:


> I will be in Fremantle in 5 weeks for a week of R&R. Is this still gonna be on tap or do the change over monthly?



Well...I went down to Freo about 3 weeks after the Marzen had been released...it was ALL gone. None in bottles or on tap. I had to find some in a bottlo on the way home.
Cheers.


----------



## Jez

Camperdown Cellars in Sydney on Parramatta Road had 7 cases (now 6 cases) as of 6pm tonight. Apparently arrived this arvo.

Jez


----------



## Charst

going down a hill said:


> I tried 3 of different lc bottle shops in search of it tonight, it isn't on the shelf yet. Drats.




Purvis on bridge road has some, I'm drinking one now. very nice, nothing harsh, big coffee but a tiny bit syrupy


----------



## J Grimmer

Any Sitings in Brisbane?


----------



## jpScarfac3

I picked up one from RedBottle Alexandria. They always seem to get them early, although I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Tanga

It's on tap 3 ways at the Wheaty from last night. I'm too crook to drink though.


----------



## going down a hill

Charst said:


> Purvis on bridge road has some, I'm drinking one now. very nice, nothing harsh, big coffee but a tiny bit syrupy



Cheers


----------



## Tim F

Anyone know if it's sold in Adelaide?


----------



## jpr

Tim F said:


> Anyone know if it's sold in Adelaide?



check this link http://batchgeo.com/map/e8c02dbf3492ccf92f088d4f3a52d224


----------



## Northside Novice

J Grimmer said:


> Any Sitings in Brisbane?


----------



## Tim F

Anyone know if it's sold in Adelaide?


----------



## Tanga

Tim F said:


> Anyone know if it's sold in Adelaide?



Look up. =)

3 ways on tap at the wheaty. Probably take away too.


----------



## Bizier

I was able to grab 2 dreadnought pint bottles for $10 on way home from work. Awesome value.


----------



## jyo

Went down to Freo with the missus for 'fish and chips' today. The brewery has sold out all 70 cartons. I had a pint there and picked up a couple of bottles on the way home. Absolutely loving this beer.


----------



## bradmcm

Tim F said:


> Anyone know if it's sold in Adelaide?



I saw it at the Edinburgh hotel's drivethrough and at Belair Fine Wines yesterday.


----------



## Tim F

$8 a pint bottle at Belair Fine Wines, cheers groucho for the PM.

Well after putting away a few I have to say its a pretty nice drop. Not overly sweet to me and the bitterness just right at the end of the mouthful. Very light on the roastiness, is there just a tiny bit of roast barley in there? Nice slick mouthfeel. If I didn't know better I could think it had a bit of oat in it. Smallish head that doesn't last, bit of lacing. For some reason the last sip in the glass give me heaps more hops flavour. I reckon the bitterness would blend in even more so it's not so pronounced at the end with another 6 months in the bottle but if that didn't make sense, it's the dreadnought talking


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Bump - anything for Brisvegas - I noted on LC website that Cru bar and all the usual in the inner city/valley yuppie areas have it.

Doesn't appear as though Stewarts Portside has it (usually where I go for LC SB).

Goomba


----------



## Shed101

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Bump - anything for Brisvegas - I noted on LC website that Cru bar and all the usual in the inner city/valley yuppie areas have it.
> 
> Doesn't appear as though Stewarts Portside has it (usually where I go for LC SB).
> 
> Goomba



Purple Palate in Maleny will have some, so i'd expect they'll have some in their Brissy stores. Grand Central Cellars normally has them, too.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Shed101 said:


> Purple Palate in Maleny will have some, so i'd expect they'll have some in their Brissy stores. Grand Central Cellars normally has them, too.



Cool, I work around the corner from the CBD Purple Palate. I'll have to pop in during lunch.

Cheers Shed

Goomba


----------



## Shed101

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Cool, I work around the corner from the CBD Purple Palate. I'll have to pop in during lunch.
> 
> Cheers Shed
> 
> Goomba



Not sure if they're in yet. Let us know.

Keep an eye out for the latest Moa, too. There's a 10% Imperial Stout on the way, and I rate their new Pale Ale.


----------



## melvy

Shed101 said:


> Not sure if they're in yet. Let us know.
> 
> Keep an eye out for the latest Moa, too. There's a 10% Imperial Stout on the way, and I rate their new Pale Ale.



I had a look Friday and it wasn't in. Gunna have another look tomorrow and will ask the guy what the plan is. Will let you know


----------



## melvy

Shed101 said:


> Purple Palate in Maleny will have some, so i'd expect they'll have some in their Brissy stores. Grand Central Cellars normally has them, too.



Just checked at Grand Central and they were just arriving. Will be in the system and on sale tomorrow


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

LCSB - The Dreadnought.

Sipping on this as I type. I am no good at reviewing beers but I will say it's a nice drop. My local guy has a few cartons of it so I will try it again when I am not as deep into beverages as I am now.

From what I can tell, I liken it to Cooper's Best Extra Strout. Higher in alcohol, not that you can tell. Has the usual strong roasty tones but a stronger tone of chocolate than the BES. 

I am never one to complain about limited releases but this would have been the perfect beer for about 2 months ago in colder weather. I will be saving a few and trying them down the track.


----------



## Mearesy

Did you get this from the spotted cow mate?


----------



## MitchDudarko

I was hoping like hell this latest one was going to be a Black IPA.

Not that I am disappointed with the Stout


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Mearesy said:


> Did you get this from the spotted cow mate?



Nah mate. Got it from my little local bottle o in Warwick.


----------



## mjp

Not usually into anything darker than a porter, but gotta say this is such a smooth creamy beer that whats not to like. Every friday I stop at random bottlos on the way home and try and find something I havnt tried. got Deadnuaght today, didnt bother reading description, just saw a bottle I didnt know- a good thing, cos my only experiance with darks was Sheaf or Coopers extra(dont like either)-I luv this-Gotta spend some more time trying quality stouts-any suggestions? Any AG guys got any thoughts on recipes to get close? wouldnt mind havin a crack. my AG is usually between pale and golden with the odd amber, so need some advice on darks.


----------



## Shed101

Had one tonight.

1st thought.

V. similar to Cooper's ... but with a bit more choc and slightly higher FG.

2nd thought.

Don't drink the rest of the bottles until next winter... this one's a keeper (as was the Brown Ale and the Oatmeal and to some degree the Marzen).


----------



## Fish13

Oh how i miss living up from the brewery. 

Any idea on price per carton?


----------



## Judanero

Mary Ellen hotel in Newy has a keg sitting in the cellar they're gunna tap soon...by the sounds of it I can't wait


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Shed101 said:


> Had one tonight.
> 
> 1st thought.
> 
> V. similar to Cooper's ... but with a bit more choc and slightly higher FG.
> 
> 2nd thought.
> 
> Don't drink the rest of the bottles until next winter... this one's a keeper (as was the Brown Ale and the Oatmeal and to some degree the Marzen).



A good feeling when someone more knowledgeable puts the same thoughts up.

I agree 100% with you. I think it will be a reall rewarding keeper! 

bit off topic, but does anyone have an Oatmeal from LC they would be willing to sell? I missed it and have heard rave reviews about it!

Cheers!


----------



## Doubleplugga

The oatmeal single batch....... sorry Aus_Rider_22 my supplies went a long time ago. it was a great drop. I also found the Dreadnought similar to Coopers stout. now I am certainly no expert but I did find it smoother, beautiful mouth feel, but as with all Little Createres beers it had very little carbonation and a head which vanished very quickly. I am kind of a fan of the lower carbed beers


----------



## O'Henry

cats75 said:


> The oatmeal single batch....... sorry Aus_Rider_22 my supplies went a long time ago. it was a great drop. I also found the Dreadnought similar to Coopers stout. now I am certainly no expert but I did find it smoother, beautiful mouth feel, but as with all Little Createres beers it had very little carbonation and a head which vanished very quickly. I am kind of a fan of the lower carbed beers



All Creatures beers are low carbed? What is good carb?


----------



## Doubleplugga

yep, scratch that comment about carbonation. too many home brews last night and was wandering off track!!


----------



## MitchDudarko

I find ALL Little Creatures beers have head retention problems...


----------



## wrath

Agreed


----------



## Doubleplugga

thats what i was getting at. do they brew it without a concern for head? Not that I'm bothered, they are great beers either way


----------



## Pennywise

No flavor problems though, which IMO is the point


----------



## Doubleplugga

Agreed. I think its lovely. To me its like what I imagine liquid velvet would taste like!! I am certainly not really qualified to comment but the mouth feel is tops. I grabbed 3 bottles on Thursday and am drinking the last one now. Better than the Oatmeal stout IMHO. Now the label says 6 specialty malts were used, I would love to know what they were. this beer is lovely. Did anyone get down to the brewery and try it off the pump, after it was aged in barrels?


----------



## Jarthy

tried it on friday night, was quite pleasant


----------



## sav

Be there on th 7th of october for my bithday for 3 days and try to get to ferel.Whos keen too catch up for a beer or 2 .

Flying out to bali after that for 10 nights.Me and the missus away for a rest from being great parents yay a break for once.

I cant wait to have a beer not too here Dad Im hungry,Dad Im thirsty,Dad Im bored .

Pease and quiet.

I will miss Dustyn my little man so much but we all need a break.

sava.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Double IPA is what I am hearing for the next one..


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Alright - 7 hops and Citra, Stella are among them (and in my freezer). Yeah, everyone does cascade, centennial and simcoe, but my faves aren't a commercial mainstay.

Little Creatures Dipper

I know the name's corny, but I kinda like it.

I thought it would have galaxy, with the space them going on.

Stella will have to do though.

Goomba


----------



## jyo

Nice work, Goomba. When I first opened up the link, I made a strange little noise. The missus gave me a stare. 
This sounds really good...


----------



## argon

7.8% & 55IBU... c'mon! <_<


----------



## J Grimmer

Have heard should be one week to go.


----------



## winkle

argon said:


> 7.8% & 55IBU... c'mon! <_<


  
Hope its as good as some of the others.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

argon said:


> 7.8% & 55IBU... c'mon! <_<



Coma in a bottle (abv + lupulins)

Mmmm.... TCW (Scrubs joke).

Goomba


----------



## argon

argon said:


> 7.8% & 55IBU... c'mon! <_<


On second thoughts... That 55ibu is probably only calculated, not measured. So probably wouldn't have taken into account the hot whirlpool... Which I hope they dumped a massive addition into. Either way hope to grab a sample when it's in.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Little Creatures Dipper


got a semi reading that. keen


----------



## maxymoo

on the little creatures website they say that next friday there's some sort of free tasting at the brewery in freo and the little creatures pub in fizroy. has anyone been to one of these before? sounds too good to be true... (free beer?!)


----------



## going down a hill

I might have to get doen to Brunswick Street at 4.30 I think. :kooi:


----------



## Pete2501

How is no one talking about the latest single batch? It's on tap in Freo tomorrow last I heard. 

Double IPA. I'm really hoping it's akin to something like the Great Brewing Divide's Hercules Double IPA. 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/158/17060


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Tapped a keg of it this morning, and it is BY FAR the best thing little creatures have ever made.

I am in love with this beer after 1 sip, I will do my best to squeeze the recipe out of my rep and share it on the forums.

Get down and try it before it goes, we only have limited amounts.


----------



## DU99

only on tap At fitzroy for a short time


----------



## Pete2501

Where's the usual suspects list? I know International Beer Shop in West Leederville (WA) has some but is that the only place?


----------



## Pete2501

By the way chaps I've only heard good things from those who've tasted it but can I get a beer lovers tasting notes?


----------



## outbreak

There are 6 of them sitting in my fridge B)


----------



## winkle

King Brown Brewing said:


> Tapped a keg of it this morning, and it is BY FAR the best thing little creatures have ever made.
> 
> I am in love with this beer after 1 sip, I will do my best to squeeze the recipe out of my rep and share it on the forums.
> 
> Get down and try it before it goes, we only have limited amounts.



Your just saying that so I'll go down to Archive and spend the kids inheritance on beer <_< .









Ok.


----------



## Pete2501

Where did you get yours outbreak?


----------



## outbreak

Pete2501 said:


> Where did you get yours outbreak?



IBS! 

Haven't cracked one yet, waiting for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Spoonta

welcome back pete


----------



## bconnery

Had one tonight. I really liked it. 
Unfortunately I had to drink it before it really had time to warm up so some of my impressions will be tempered by the too cold serving temp. 
Bitterness is balanced to me. I know there was some concern that at only 55IBU (I think) it wasn't bitter enough but I don't think that's the case. 
Malt was there without being in the way. 
The hop flavour was nice and fruity, not a massive citrus only bomb but all round tasty. A nice coating on the tongue as I went further down the beer. 
If I took the time to really analyse it I'd perhaps say it is more of a big IPA than a real IIPA, but I really enjoyed it regardless. 
Dangerously drinkable for 7.8% too


----------



## MitchDudarko

Pete2501 said:


> Where's the usual suspects list? I know International Beer Shop in West Leederville (WA) has some but is that the only place?



Cellarbrations Carlisle and Mane Liquor Ascot have some too... 
I have to pay freight on mine...


----------



## Fodder

I'll be on the hunt for this as soon as I leave work.

Usual spots for me are The Freo Docter (same street as Freo Hospital), the North Freo Liquor Merchants (Queen Victoria Street) and on odd occasions Willagee Cellarbrations. They have all managed to get in previous LC single batches, so between the three I should have a 6'er by nights end...


----------



## waggastew

Cool tool to find places that are stocking it:

http://batchgeo.com/map/3ce66cde738b858956b8ecf05d1b1762

None on the mid-north coast of NSW..........might have to hit up the relo's in Sydney


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Archive has about 6 cases left, single bottle purchase only. I sold the other 6 today in 4 hours. 

Great drop boys, but don't muck around, I reckon they will be gone tomorrow.

We also have about 12 or so kegs if you miss out, so have one off tap. (It's twice as good off tap....)


----------



## bradsbrew

King Brown Brewing said:


> Archive has about 6 cases left, single bottle purchase only. I sold the other 6 today in 4 hours.
> 
> Great drop boys, but don't muck around, I reckon they will be gone tomorrow.
> 
> We also have about 12 or so kegs if you miss out, so have one off tap. (It's twice as good off tap....)



If only I had a site visit to do. You doing growlers in this one?

Cheers


----------



## time01

is it currently on tap at archive?


----------



## NickB

did you read the last page at all???


----------



## Pete2501

Cheers Spoonta. 

Looks like I might miss out on this one.


----------



## Fodder

So it looks like the rest of the country has got this before WA...again. 

Just spend the arvo in Freo at a few places and no one is selling till tomorrow. Even went to the brewery itself and its not on tap or available for sale from the little shop alongside till tomorrow either. 

And he has cases of the stuff stacked up under a cloth in the middle of the room!

Oh well, another trip after work tomorrow looks in order


----------



## Bizier

Looks like I will have to make my way to Freo for a pint... Damn.

I know it is OT, but if anyone is going to Freo to drink at brewery, S&A had fresh Weihenstephaner Vitus (hefe!) and Korbinian on tap last week, very dangerous drinking at around $10 for a pint in the heavyweight division!


----------



## outbreak

Fodder said:


> So it looks like the rest of the country has got this before WA...again.
> 
> Just spend the arvo in Freo at a few places and no one is selling till tomorrow. Even went to the brewery itself and its not on tap or available for sale from the little shop alongside till tomorrow either.
> 
> And he has cases of the stuff stacked up under a cloth in the middle of the room!
> 
> Oh well, another trip after work tomorrow looks in order



It was on sale at the International Beer Shop on Wednesday.


----------



## Acasta

Any idea on how much a case of 12 of these will go for roughly?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Acasta said:


> Any idea on how much a case of 12 of these will go for roughly?



$70-$80 I would hazard a guess at. Unless your local has ordered in heaps I don't think they will be selling them by the case if they can help it.


----------



## 1975sandman

Fodder said:


> So it looks like the rest of the country has got this before WA...again.




We don't get it all!


----------



## eamonnfoley

If your in Freo, Monk has a very good oktoberfest beer on tap. Very well done.


----------



## QldKev

Acasta said:


> Any idea on how much a case of 12 of these will go for roughly?






Aus_Rider_22 said:


> $70-$80 I would hazard a guess at. Unless your local has ordered in heaps I don't think they will be selling them by the case if they can help it.




I just ordered 2 cartons, cost me $112 with free delivery to my sons place, they had only been allocated 4 cartons. Now for an excuse to go down to Brisbane. 

QldKev


----------



## Fodder

outbreak said:


> It was on sale at the International Beer Shop on Wednesday.



Interesting...is this the place in Leederville? Wonder how they got it so early...


----------



## Acasta

QldKev said:


> I just ordered 2 cartons, cost me $112 with free delivery to my sons place, they had only been allocated 4 cartons. Now for an excuse to go down to Brisbane.
> 
> QldKev


Whered you order from kev?


----------



## mfeighan

I hate love that place, always end up spending a lot more than planned. Might go to the international beer shop tonight


----------



## PhantomEasey

Fodder said:


> So it looks like the rest of the country has got this before WA...again....



Just spoke to the cellar door over here in Mordy and he's not receiving any until mid next week so it's not all bad mate!


----------



## 2much2spend

yes its good. got a case about $82
7 different hops, the hops chosen for 
the dry hop are good but i like my 
hops lot more green (grassy) still good 
drop and tastes like a double LC pale
ale.


----------



## Will88

Amazing beer. Sampled it last night off the tap at Archive. Easily the best LC beer they've made. Not that I didn't enjoy the others.


----------



## Acasta

I have to be honest, I was underwhelmed by this beer. Had it off tap at the dinning hall last night.
It has a nice IIPA resinous mouth feel and head to it, and the aroma was good but not amazing. I was expecting "7 different hops" to have alot more impact on the flavour then it did. The bitterness was strong, but also in balance. You couldn't taste the 7.8% abv.


Sorry for the crappy photo


----------



## mateostojic

I was at LC last night and had me a pint of this IPA. Amazing! If you are a fan of the American IPAs, then i highly recommend this beer. I did have 3 pints before it, so my judgement may have been a bit off, but i found it to be perfect balance of malt and hops. Oh and yeah you really cant taste the 7.8%, it seems to be masked by all the deliciousness.


----------



## pbrosnan

Excellent beer. Bought two cartons from DeVine in Ingelwood for $60 each.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Two cartons? Everywhere in Perth seem to be limiting it to 4 bottles per person!


----------



## Bizier

I had it at LC last night. While it is well balanced and well made, I was expecting a little more 'double' in my ipa. The alcohol is supremely well hidden, but it was there in effect. I also made the call that it tastes like a double LC Pale. Hops are sweet and resinous, but still restrained. Good beer, but didn't make me hang around for more than one.


----------



## Snowdog

Had a schooner yesterday at the Archive in West End, & thought it to be a very nice IPA. Balanced, and bringing their pale ale up to a serious percentage. Guess I was hoping for more of a hop-hit with the DIPA / 'Seven Hops' billing. Still, quite good, just not overwhelming.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Agree with the general consensus of being a double pale. Also thought the hops tasted a bit harsh, muddled, grassy and not like the US hops listed. For me there was little depth of hop flavour. Had a can of punk IPA just after it, and the punk blew the Dipper away for pure, clean, explosive hop flavour.


----------



## mattfos01

Geez these go quick... Droppped in to Chippendale Cellars yesterday, sold out... Called a place in Surry Hills, one in the fridge and none out back. Hoping to get some more in next week.... (might be dreaming) Dropped into St Peters today, sucess, grabbed a couple. Tasty. The fella there reckons they got 5 cases and can't get any more... 

I enjoy hops so I wish LC would put something like this one on the roster full time. I understand that 80% of the Aussie public are not so huge on hops but it certainly suits me.
All good though, working my own house IPA which is as we know a pile of fun..


----------



## NickB

Drinking one right now at The End. Very restrained in both hop aroma and bitterness. Would definitely agree with everyone in saying that it tastes like a beefed up LCPA... A little underwhelming, and almost too balanced for an IPA I would say. Personally I prefer big in-your-face bitterness, and over-the-top hopping. Can see however, that this is a great step up for those who want to move from LCPA or similar into bigger, more hoppy beers....

Anyway, going to let my glass warm up and reevaluate. Will post an edit if I come up with any other thoughts...

Cheers!


----------



## Silo Ted

After dropping into or telephoning EIGHT bottleshops this week (places that I thought would stock it), just tonight I managed to score a CASE of Big Dipper. 

Anyone in Sydney want a tip-off, Concord Village Cellars on Majors Bay Road has ONE case left as of an hour ago.


----------



## Wimmig

To those wondering why there is little stock around.. LC SB of late have had less stock in bottle and more in keg for venues. Get it while it's around...

Also i find the Town Hall hotel in Balmain always has good stock around, even previous SB releases out of stock everywhere else.


----------



## Moz

Had me a pot at Archive yesterday, bought 2 pints to go too(had one tonight!). Not a bad IPA. Agree with what most are saying well balanced etc.... But hardly a x2 IPA IMO.


----------



## Will88

Anyone in Brissie interested getting their hands on a few bottles should check out Festival Cellars in Red Hill. They've got a good supply compared to some of the other bottle-o's I've seen.


----------



## [email protected]

I had purchased some from FC at Red Hill. They had 13 cases when I was in last night. Said they wouldn't sell by the case.

Was a little disappointed upon tasting; the specs of 55IBU and 7.8% already had me doubting! I have travelled a fair bit in the US and have had an opportunity to have most of the true IIPAs (Pliney the Elder etc). This is no where near a IIPA.

It certainly needs a bit more bitterness back bone and I would only class it as an IPA. I found it a bit cloying - potentially difficult to drink more than one.

I think there are better examples here in Oz. I would suggest you get a bottle to taste before buying a heap.

I preferred the Brown Ale.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Nice beer, very aromatic, well balanced. Didn't taste like 55IBU.

Given it cost me half a keg, and the said keg I started on after it, was at least as aromatic & bitter (though I will say their choice of hops was fantastic, well balanced and added the right complexity - "the hops played well together").

Goomba


----------



## jyo

I was heading passed Dans in Canningvale today and knowing that they usually receive a few cartons of the single batches I stopped in to grab a bottle to try.
I couldn't find any, so asked one of the helpful blokes if they had it in yet. (Not being sarcastic, he was helpful)
"Not yet. We should get it in a few weeks." When I told him that other independent stores are stocking it now he replied "Oh, I know. Because our headquarters are over east, all of the little creatures batches are transported over there to our main store and then shipped back over to W.A." He looked as bemused as I probably did.

Fresh!!!

BTW, there were about 4 pallets of beer sitting out in the sun around the back. Only CUB shite, so nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## keifer33

Haha that is nice to know when shopping at Dans if i think I might pick up a few pint bottles of LCPA for a party that they arent from just down the road. My partner suprised me and picked up 2 bottles on the way home last night which went down a treat. Must say I do agree that the alc% is there but the bitterness isnt as in your face as id expect from a Double IPA. The hop combo is awesome but would have liked a little more IBUs. Good beer all round and looking forward to bottle 2!


----------



## Wimmig

Hmmm

Something interesting kicking around....details to come.


----------



## DUANNE

finally tried this beer tonight . a nice beer with good hop aroma and flavour and well hidden alcohol given the abv. but was it a dipa? nowhere near it, had it next to a lagunitas ipa and a moon dog skunk works dipa witch both left it miles behind in bitterness and sheer hop presence. once again a beer wich while okay is no better than what other breweries are doing as day to day beers, thinking along the lines of holgate hopinater or hop hog witch is a bigger beer in every aspect other than alcohol and while lower in claimed bitterness has a higher percived bitterness than big dipper. when i see single batch on a label i think oh wow something special, more on the edge and extreme than the usual. once again little creatures has brought it weak and released an underwhelming beer. they seem to be content with just playing it safe while the rest of the craft beer producers just keep surpassing these piss weak efforts with theyre every day lines. i for one wont be bothering to rush out and try another single batch from little creatures unless they really do something special. 100+ ibu barley wine or 12% abv r.i.s or shock horror a sour beer for example, if they are shit scared it wont sell then maybe they should look at the example brewdog has set.


----------



## adryargument

Slowly destroyed a case over the last week..

Great beer, however i would have preferred a more robust hop flavour and aroma for a double IPA and a lot more bitterness.
Other than that it was quite well balanced and went down probably a bit to easy.


----------



## Wimmig

BEERHOG said:


> finally tried this beer tonight . a nice beer with good hop aroma and flavour and well hidden alcohol given the abv. but was it a dipa? nowhere near it, had it next to a lagunitas ipa and a moon dog skunk works dipa witch both left it miles behind in bitterness and sheer hop presence. once again a beer wich while okay is no better than what other breweries are doing as day to day beers, thinking along the lines of holgate hopinater or hop hog witch is a bigger beer in every aspect other than alcohol and while lower in claimed bitterness has a higher percived bitterness than big dipper. when i see single batch on a label i think oh wow something special, more on the edge and extreme than the usual. once again little creatures has brought it weak and released an underwhelming beer. they seem to be content with just playing it safe while the rest of the craft beer producers just keep surpassing these piss weak efforts with theyre every day lines. i for one wont be bothering to rush out and try another single batch from little creatures unless they really do something special. 100+ ibu barley wine or 12% abv r.i.s or shock horror a sour beer for example, if they are shit scared it wont sell then maybe they should look at the example brewdog has set.



I wouldn't go so far myself. There is no doubt that the products are more "market friendly" than say the "previous" LC SB's. Though, the products are much easier in a retail enviroment to sell, than say BrewDog. And that's from a shareholder in BrewDog. 

There is a fine line between extreme development and market capability. LC is in a good spot right now, and one would have a hard time saying...move to something more extreme. Matilda Bay did numerous crazy things, side on side with their retail sales. Maybe LC should consider something like that if you think they need too.


----------



## pbrosnan

abc said:


> This is no where near a IIPA.


Hmm ... seems a fairly typical comment ... with which I'd disagree. I think this SB compares very favourably with the first SB, a US IPA IIRC. They've upped the IBUs and the ABV, don't really see what people have to critcise. Of course there could be a bit of BS (Beer Snobbery) starting to take hold. I see a lot of posters with a lot of posts but nout much longevity.


----------



## pbrosnan

BEERHOG said:


> finally tried this beer tonight . a nice beer with good hop aroma and flavour and well hidden alcohol given the abv. but was it a dipa? nowhere near it, had it next to a lagunitas ipa and a moon dog skunk works dipa witch both left it miles behind in bitterness and sheer hop presence. once again a beer wich while okay is no better than what other breweries are doing as day to day beers, thinking along the lines of holgate hopinater or hop hog witch is a bigger beer in every aspect other than alcohol and while lower in claimed bitterness has a higher percived bitterness than big dipper. when i see single batch on a label i think oh wow something special, more on the edge and extreme than the usual. once again little creatures has brought it weak and released an underwhelming beer. they seem to be content with just playing it safe while the rest of the craft beer producers just keep surpassing these piss weak efforts with theyre every day lines. i for one wont be bothering to rush out and try another single batch from little creatures unless they really do something special. 100+ ibu barley wine or 12% abv r.i.s or shock horror a sour beer for example, if they are shit scared it wont sell then maybe they should look at the example brewdog has set.


Sorry hadn't read this one. This is real BS.


----------



## DUANNE

pbrosnan said:


> Hmm ... seems a fairly typical comment ... with which I'd disagree. I think this SB compares very favourably with the first SB, a US IPA IIRC. They've upped the IBUs and the ABV, don't really see what people have to critcise. Of course there could be a bit of BS (Beer Snobbery) starting to take hold. I see a lot of posters with a lot of posts but nout much longevity.




have a look, doesnt even match the minimum bitterness for style. it is not a IIPA
14B. American IPA
Vital Statistics: OG FG IBUs SRM ABV 1.056 - 1.075, 1.010 - 1.018 ,40 - 60+ ,6 - 15, 5.5 - 7.5%
only just makes it for single ipa. if it was advertised as a ipa not an extreme iipa then maybe the disapointment wouldnt be so biting.

14C. Imperial IPA

Vital Statistics: 1.075 - 1.090, 1.012 - 1.020, 60 - 100+, 8 - 15 , 7.5 - 10+%

the bjcp might not be an almighty holy grail but in this instance it really highlights how weak they have brought it with this beer.
as i said nice enough beer but dipa it isnt. if you think thats bs or beer snobbery then so be it.


----------



## eamonnfoley

BEERHOG said:


> have a look, doesnt even match the minimum bitterness for style. it is not a IIPA
> 14B. American IPA
> Vital Statistics: OG FG IBUs SRM ABV 1.056 - 1.075, 1.010 - 1.018 ,40 - 60+ ,6 - 15, 5.5 - 7.5%
> only just makes it for single ipa. if it was advertised as a ipa not an extreme iipa then maybe the disapointment wouldnt be so biting.
> 
> 14C. Imperial IPA
> 
> Vital Statistics: 1.075 - 1.090, 1.012 - 1.020, 60 - 100+, 8 - 15 , 7.5 - 10+%
> 
> the bjcp might not be an almighty holy grail but in this instance it really highlights how weak they have brought it with this beer.
> as i said nice enough beer but dipa it isnt. if you think thats bs or beer snobbery then so be it.



Its not uncommon to sneak outside the guidelines in a particular area, and still be "in style". But in saying that, I agree it doesn't taste hoppy enough for a IIPA. I wonder if LC cut back (with RO) and treat their water with gypsum, or use the chloride and sodium heavy tap water. This could explain a lack of apparent hoppiness (and touch of harshness) despite the bucketloads of hops that have gone into this beer.


----------



## Doogiechap

I enjoyed it :icon_cheers: 
I'll echo the 'not a IIPA' sentiment but a great drop and very happy that I found a case of it at Cellarbrations in Willagee.
I love the single batch concept and enjoy exploring the interpretations of various styles which may not necessarily be extreme but are far removed from the sea of insipid piss that we are typically exposed to commercially.


----------



## manticle

I don't care what style it fits. Had one yesterday - tasty beer, nice flavour and balance, noticeable resinous hops and no passionfruit (for once).

I'd happily sink a few more.


----------



## maxi75

Hi Guys

Just read about this in Yesterdays Courier mail. They said the seven hops are Citra, Simcoe, Stella, Centennial, Chinook, Cascade and Columbus. Just thought i'd put it out there if anyone was interested.


Cheers


----------



## [email protected]

pbrosnan said:


> ...............Of course there could be a bit of BS (Beer Snobbery) starting to take hold. *I see a lot of posters with a lot of posts but nout much longevity*.




mmm..........a bit of AHB snobbery perhaps! Since when did you need to be an AHB Grand Poobah to have an informed opinion. 

My view came from having had IPAs and IIPAs in the US over the last 5 years while there numerous times for work. It was sold to me as IIPA by LC but it wasn't - simple! Also I didn't think it was that good but others do. That is the beauty of craft beer - everyone can have a view regardless of their AHB status.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

A kind person (I have no idea who. and thank you whoever you are) brought some to the adelaide swap. I don't care what it's called. I loved it.


----------



## Malted

mayor of mildura said:


> A kind person (I have no idea who. and thank you whoever you are) brought some to the adelaide swap. I don't care what it's called. I loved it.



= Mick. He was such a good chap he brought a few of them. Cheers Mick!


At the time I thought it a bit sweet and lacking punch. This was at the case swap after a variety of overly hopped beers/randals etc...
I saw one at a bottlo on Monday so bought a couple to try at home on a clean palate. Tasted nothing like it did at the swap...  

I give it the thumbs up, nicely balanced and enjoyable though my palate couldn't detect the range of flavours I was expecting from 7 types of hops. 
You wouldn't know it's a 7.8% ABV until it has snuck up on you.


----------



## sinkas

BEERHOG said:


> finally tried this beer tonight . a nice beer with good hop aroma and flavour and well hidden alcohol given the abv. but was it a dipa? nowhere near it, had it next to a lagunitas ipa and a moon dog skunk works dipa witch both left it miles behind in bitterness and sheer hop presence. once again a beer wich while okay is no better than what other breweries are doing as day to day beers, thinking along the lines of holgate hopinater or hop hog witch is a bigger beer in every aspect other than alcohol and while lower in claimed bitterness has a higher percived bitterness than big dipper. when i see single batch on a label i think oh wow something special, more on the edge and extreme than the usual. once again little creatures has brought it weak and released an underwhelming beer. they seem to be content with just playing it safe while the rest of the craft beer producers just keep surpassing these piss weak efforts with theyre every day lines. i for one wont be bothering to rush out and try another single batch from little creatures unless they really do something special. 100+ ibu barley wine or 12% abv r.i.s or shock horror a sour beer for example, if they are shit scared it wont sell then maybe they should look at the example brewdog has set.



what a load of twaddle, I fail to see how you can say the LC are piss weak for introducing a nearly 8% abv very hoppy beer that is well packaged and distributed and well priced to customers, most of whom dont even realise there is a beer called a DIPA

If you think holgate hopinator is a good beer you need a palate transplant


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Sorry, though I prefer LC ADIPA (alleged DIPA) to Holgate Hopinator (which I do like), it is weak, not in abv%, but in terms of what they allege they were trying to achieve (DIPA - hop head beer - all that).

And well priced it ain't. I had the SN PA, and thought that considering it came on a boat across the ocean, it was better priced and in no way a worse ale than LC.

Both are over-rated IMO - I've made way better and way hoppier. And considering a bottle of it from archive was half the cost of filling my own keg with said beer, I'd rather wait a couple more weeks for my next batch to be made and drinkable.

Don't get me wrong - I like the LC ADIPA, it's a great beer. But for the price and considering the marketing and claims about it, it's an epic fail.

If it were about 60% of the price and they'd bottled it as a strong APA, I'd be all over it like a fat kid in a lolly shop.

Goomba


----------



## sinkas

its $4.50 a pint FFS, how cheap does it need to be?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

sinkas said:


> its $4.50 a pint FFS, how cheap does it need to be?



$10 a pint over here. We don't live at the brewery, it costs money to ship (and an extra middle man needs to take his cut).

Not cheap.

Goomba


----------



## Ryan WABC

A friend of mine picked up a case of pints for $50.00 and gave me one. I didn't sit there and analyse it, I just drank it and enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Ryan WABC said:


> A friend of mine picked up a case of pints for $50.00 and gave me one. I didn't sit there and analyse it, I just drank it and enjoyed it.



Fair call.

In my defense:

1. At $10 a pint (in a bottle), I think I retain the right to analyse it - a right I wouldn't retain for a $3.50 bottle of Zwiec; and
2. I think homebrewers, once they get to a certain stage in their brewing, analyse their own beers (often quite critically in my case), and probably carry that habit wherever they try beer styled as "craft" - especially if they've made a beer similar in style.

Goomba


----------



## beerbrewer76543

I phoned my mum and she picked me up a carton from the brewery. Thanks mum!  

Now I'm looking forward to that week of R&R in Perth! :chug:


----------



## Ryan WABC

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Fair call.
> 
> In my defense:
> 
> 1. At $10 a pint (in a bottle), I think I retain the right to analyse it - a right I wouldn't retain for a $3.50 bottle of Zwiec; and
> 2. I think homebrewers, once they get to a certain stage in their brewing, analyse their own beers (often quite critically in my case), and probably carry that habit wherever they try beer styled as "craft" - especially if they've made a beer similar in style.
> 
> Goomba



And fair enough. If I'd paid $10.00 for it, I too would've analysed it. I paid $8.00 for a 330ml Imperial Stout the other week and ran a fine-tooth comb through each sip.

As the DIPA was free, I thought I'd just guiltlessly guzzle it.


----------



## Will88

It's about $7 a pint here in Brissie, depending on where you go.

I see the point that it's not really at the same level as the other DIPAs out there but it's not exactly the first time a beer has been mislabelled by a brewery/marketing campaign. From a purely critical standpoint I'd say it sits on the border between IPA and DIPA but in the end it just comes down to whether you enjoy it.


----------



## Kai

BEERHOG said:


> have a look, doesnt even match the minimum bitterness for style. it is not a IIPA
> 14B. American IPA
> Vital Statistics: OG FG IBUs SRM ABV 1.056 - 1.075, 1.010 - 1.018 ,40 - 60+ ,6 - 15, 5.5 - 7.5%
> only just makes it for single ipa. if it was advertised as a ipa not an extreme iipa then maybe the disapointment wouldnt be so biting.
> 
> 14C. Imperial IPA
> 
> Vital Statistics: 1.075 - 1.090, 1.012 - 1.020, 60 - 100+, 8 - 15 , 7.5 - 10+%
> 
> the bjcp might not be an almighty holy grail but in this instance it really highlights how weak they have brought it with this beer.
> as i said nice enough beer but dipa it isnt. if you think thats bs or beer snobbery then so be it.



One thing to point out here, and it may have been mentioned already but I'm not scrolling back through 20 pages:

LC's DIPA is 55 IBU's *measured*, not calculated. During fermentation the yeast can soak up nearly a third of the bitterness from the wort. And as far as I know, no brewing software I have seen takes this into account. They just give a calculated IBU value.

So, say you were brewing an Imperial IPA, looked to the BJCP guidelines and decided for your BU calculations to go down the middle (80 IBU). By the time your beer is in bottle and most of the yeast is gone, you may well have an actual bitterness of, well, 55 or so.

Don't get me wrong, I agree that the DIPA is a bit too smooth on the old bitterness. But, I think it was an excellent beer nonetheless. You don't see many Aussie beers on this scale tipping that balance in size, even if it is a bit light on. There's definitely hats off to that in my book.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Yeah I agree there is plenty of bitterness in that beer, its certainly not cloying. A quality IPA is all about the intense hop flavour/character and aroma, not the bitterness anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

Craft beer market is still very small here.
LC make really good beers, mostly very well balanced and yeah, nothing over the top.

They are not aiming at beer geek's plain and simple. They are trying to continue grow their market share and you don't win new customers, especially considering the rest of the beer market in this country buy making over the top beers.

I am grateful for their larger presence that's for sure cause when i run out of HB i at least have something to turn to thats pretty decent.

I enjoyed this current beer for what it is and try not to get to tied up about the name.

my humble penny for you all


----------



## Alex T

Hi Guys,

As usual... the debate continues! I quite enjoyed this one. 

We went for a very low mash temperature, and thus final gravity. My experience tells me - from both in the USA and Belgium - that when you start to arc up the alcohol content, that beers can be very cloying, heavy and unbalanced. The final gravity of this beer was only around 1.012, which is low for a strong beer - but I think this is important. A good reason why Duvel uses around 20% dextrose.....

As we only do these things once, it is always a big experiment. I can tell you a *%&^-load of hops went in, and I can tell you that the fact of the matter is that the bitterness was measured at 55IBU - not calculated. I have seen analyses of beers that say 100IBU that analyse at 48, but I think all that matters is the flavour and balance.....

With regards to style guidelines, according to the Brewers Association for a DIPA: 

Original Gravity (Plato) 1.075-1.100 (18.2-23.7 Plato) ● Apparent Extract/Final Gravity (Plato) 1.012-1.020 (3-5 Plato) ●
Alcohol by Weight (Volume) 6.0-8.4% (7.5-10.5%) ● Bitterness (IBU) 65-100 ● Color SRM (EBC) 5-13 (10-26 EBC)

I guess we fell a touch short on the IBU, but we could have just posted the calcuated value on the label, and not the actual on the label..... Everything else seems to be in line with the guidelines? So not a DIPA.....? (but hey, I'm happy to put more hops in next time!  )

Anyway, onto the next one!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## whitegoose

People need to be less concerned with style guidelines. This is a frikkin great beer, just enjoy it!!


----------



## proudscum

people will moan when they can buy it...and then they will moan when they cant.
its as simple as that.


----------



## Fat Bastard

Was actually surprised to find this in my local.

I like it, but like about 50 million others have said, doesn't conform to my idea of a IIPA. It's good enough for me to be thinking about buying a box on the weekend though. Not really complaining at all.


----------



## mjfs

My mates dropped into LC in freo on the weekend and had a couple of these, they were quite chuffed so I picked up a carton of this last night to crack one tonight for my birthday. Cost me $60 from big brews in warnbro! score!


----------



## Fodder

Doogiechap said:


> I enjoyed it :icon_cheers:
> I'll echo the 'not a IIPA' sentiment but a great drop and very happy that I found a case of it at Cellarbrations in Willagee.
> I love the single batch concept and enjoy exploring the interpretations of various styles which may not necessarily be extreme but are far removed from the sea of insipid piss that we are typically exposed to commercially.



So it was you who cleaned them out before I could get in there...

Managed to grab the last 6 sitting on the shelf luckily


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Thanks for posting, Alex.

Even though we are a tough audience, it shows balls to keep posting and putting yourself out there on this. Good on you.

I think (I hope) when I posted - I did mention it was really enjoyable - though unfortunately too quaffable for a 7.8% beer, I'd be under the table pretty quick if I drank it like I wanted to.

Given I have most of your hop varieties either in my freezer (or coming to a freezer soon), I'll definately have a crack at a 4.5% (mashed high, finish high) version of this.

And honestly, I'm getting to the point where I'm irritating myself with my beer geekiness, because I'm always analysing beers - mine or others. I'm my 2nd harshest critic (SWMBO is the 1st). I'm probably a bit OTT, but I enjoy beer making as a hobby, as well as beer drinking.

Cheers

Goomba


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Popped in to the LC drinking hall in Fitzroy on Monday and had a pot, $5.50, was a good pale ale.


----------



## jbowers

Good ipa, double or not. My favorite things were the lack of galaxy aroma/flavour and the well attenuated malt backbone


----------



## Alex T

Hey,

One thing I should mention about bitterness.... 

We have had a number of these single batch beers to which we have added a heap of hops - the Dipper, Dreadnought Stout, IPA (the first single batch from last year) and the Brown Ale.... and all a bitterness of around the 50 - 55IBU mark. As gravity increases hop utilisation decreases, and as hop addition increases hop utilisation also decreases... 

I guess it is interesting to actually see some text book material in action. And it seems that we will have to try even harder in the future to get the bitterness level up!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Alex T said:


> Hey,
> 
> One thing I should mention about bitterness....
> 
> We have had a number of these single batch beers to which we have added a heap of hops - the Dipper, Dreadnought Stout, IPA (the first single batch from last year) and the Brown Ale.... and all a bitterness of around the 50 - 55IBU mark. As gravity increases hop utilisation decreases, and as hop addition increases hop utilisation also decreases...
> 
> I guess it is interesting to actually see some text book material in action. And it seems that we will have to try even harder in the future to get the bitterness level up!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex


I wouldn't be too hung up on what some people are saying here. This is a rad beer and I'd be stoked if I could walk into a pub and buy it. I'd be stoked if I could make anything half as good for that matter. 

But if you want to up the iboo's then wack a heap of galaxy in the kettle. that'll sort it out


----------



## pbrosnan

abc said:


> mmm..........a bit of AHB snobbery perhaps! Since when did you need to be an AHB Grand Poobah to have an informed opinion.


You don't. But once upon a time we didn't have this type of toss off.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Alex mate,

You guys should be proud. I have sold every one of your previous single batches, and none have sold like the DIIPA. Style guidelines or not, LC has shown that they can put a big and balanced beer out there.

Dont listen to the beer snobs (of which I am definitely one), I also would have liked more hops, but god damn, what a great, easy drinking beer.

Would love to hear more from you on AHB, as your reputation is, well, sort of legendary....


----------



## Tim F

I tracked down a few bottles of this tonight, cellarbrations in frewville and unley on clyde both have a little stock left in Adelaide.

Loving it! I do get a little passionfruit in the aroma but more grapefruit and a bit of pine in the flavour. Lots going on with the hops with the malt taking a very back seat. The bitterness is spot on for the upper end of accessible to non beer nerds, my missus loves it too! I might try to grab a few more of these for the beer fridge.


----------



## Tanga

Spotted some in the Highway tonight as well Tim. Their beer selection is really coming along.


----------



## Tim F

It's like fruita for grownups *hic*


----------



## mje1980

I'd like to get a bottle or two. Been loving SN torpedo, so be good to compare the two side by side.


----------



## Pennywise

Finally got my hands on a couple of bottles, nice easy drinker, but for me I think it needs more hops. Certainly not disappointing though. Glad I got got to try it, I thought I'd miss out on this one


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

Alex the keg you dry hopped with citra on hand pump at the wa craft event was superb. This really tasted like I imagined when I first heard of the small batch. Well done indeed.

Also the bottled version was great as well. I just managed to buy 11 bottles on Wednesday and mate they go down easy. Looking forward to beer night.


----------



## Fish13

Has anyone in the bunbury area found it yet?? I have tried dan murphy's and cellerbrations and i will try frankels today after a nap today from night shift.


----------



## fnqbrew

fish13 said:


> Has anyone in the bunbury area found it yet?? I have tried dan murphy's and cellerbrations and i will try frankels today after a nap today from night shift.



Mate, try 1st Choice. They have a Little Creatures gift pack with 4 pints going for $20. LCPA, LCBA, Rogers, and the Big Dipper. Might be an avenue for getting your hands on it.


I'm interested in what's coming up next?


----------



## Pistol

Thought the beer was pretty bloody nice.

Whish ther was somewhere within a fekin hour where I could buy it! Especially the 4 pack.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Just got the last two Big DIPA's at dan's in ringwood only $5 each you fucken beauty! Gonna have em xmas day


----------



## Swordsman

Just tried this Dipper (bit late to the party...). Quite good...very drinkable for the alcohol and hops level indicated. Sure it could be even hoppier...but as a hop nut i'd say so could every beer within reason. I had one really cold and i got a bit of the alcohol hit but only slight...nothing like the american ipas you find with huge body issues...

There is a bit of citrus there and bitterness does linger but the aroma is great IMO. I get lots of simcoe pine aroma from it...pretty cool for a beer you can buy commercially. One of LC's better single batches i think....bring on the next one....


----------



## ledgenko

I was stunned where I found 4 pints of the Big Dipper ... but was stoked none the less ... Drank them over the following 2 days ... 2 pints a day and I can say I loved them ... I also drank 1/2 carton of Sierra Nevada Torpedos over the same 2 nights but after the Big dippers ... no hangover ... and drunk with good friends with no taste in beer ... so I was Happy to drink them myself ...


----------



## kelbygreen

lol yep love when people dont like good beer!!! more for me. I will have to try some of this will see if dad can replace one of my kegs with a box of that over xmas I am sure we will get threw a few kegs


----------



## Fish13

bastards the lot of you! i can not find it in bunbury at all. Seems i will be waiting till February for the next single batch.


----------



## geoffd

Well done Alex, a very enjoyable beer, agree with the sentiment of ignoring the guidelines at least in a rigid sense, though they are a useful communication tool between brewer & consumer, much rather see commercial breweries just experimenting. Dont see the point in overkill on IBU, the subtleties of the different hop flavours need to have their fair share of the limelight, thought it was a well balanced & enjoyable quaffing summer quencher. Thumbs up from me


----------



## Wimmig

I have some cases available in store. I could also provide some locations for out of state people who just got some delivered. Though, it's all in store now, none left in warehouses.


----------



## mattfos01

Wimmig said:


> I have some cases available in store. I could also provide some locations for out of state people who just got some delivered. Though, it's all in store now, none left in warehouses.



I would be interested in any left in Sydney..


----------



## Pistol

quote name='Wimmig' date='Dec 17 2011, 11:50 PM' post='856160']
I have some cases available in store. I could also provide some locations for out of state people who just got some delivered. Though, it's all in store now, none left in warehouses.


[/quote]


Interested in where in Sydney still has some.


----------



## beers

Wimmig said:


> I have some cases available in store. I could also provide some locations for out of state people who just got some delivered. Though, it's all in store now, none left in warehouses.



Are you still at Newtown Vintage Cellars? ..Didn't see any last time I was there


----------



## Fish13

fish13 said:


> bastards the lot of you! i can not find it in bunbury at all. Seems i will be waiting till February for the next single batch.



Well you still all bastards! but i found 2 pints today in woolworths at bunbury forum. $7 a bottle.

now do i savour them myself or do i invite a mate around to sample.... decisions decisions

It better be worth me getting in the shit with SWMBO too!


----------



## Jarthy

i've had one in the fridge for about a month now... wonder how long i can last before i drink it...


----------



## ledgenko

I am stunned and amazed to find the big dipper at BWS Karrinyup.. And at $4.50 a bottle.. Yay.


----------



## Logman

My local Dan's had some of these for $5 today - got the last 5. Just happened to see them where the LC six packs were on the shelf...


----------



## fnqbrew

As I sit here drinking my last few Big Dippers, I've become a bit melancholy. This is really a great beer, even if it isn't quite up to the dictums of the style. It's almost a shame that it has to be a single batch. I'd absolutely buy this again if it was in the regular line up. The previous Brown Ale, too. In pints. I like pints.


----------



## vortex

FNQ Brew said:


> As I sit here drinking my last few Big Dippers, I've become a bit melancholy. This is really a great beer, even if it isn't quite up to the dictums of the style. It's almost a shame that it has to be a single batch. I'd absolutely buy this again if it was in the regular line up. The previous Brown Ale, too. In pints. I like pints.



Hell I want to brew it myself! But short of that I'd buy it again (and again, and again!) for SURE. I love it


----------



## Brew Matt

I would just like to add I have really enjoyed the LC Big Dipper release as well. Exceptional value in my opinion (4.95 at DM), and the aroma & taste is heavenly. Now if I could make an IPA like this, I would be happy.......


----------



## Doubleplugga

i loved it. did many other perth brewers get down to the craft beer showcase last year? the LC Big Dippa they had there was dry hopped in the keg with citra and was to die for :icon_drool2: i loved it


----------



## Kai

FNQ Brew said:


> As I sit here drinking my last few Big Dippers, I've become a bit melancholy. This is really a great beer, even if it isn't quite up to the dictums of the style. It's almost a shame that it has to be a single batch. I'd absolutely buy this again if it was in the regular line up. The previous Brown Ale, too. In pints. I like pints.



The dipper and the brown are my two favourites from the single batch lineup.

I have one last bottle of DIPA cooling its heels in my fridge, just waiting for a lazy sunny day. Will have to share it with the better half though.


----------



## keifer33

Kai said:


> The dipper and the brown are my two favourites from the single batch lineup.
> 
> I have one last bottle of DIPA cooling its heels in my fridge, just waiting for a lazy sunny day. Will have to share it with the better half though.



I must agree that the DIPA and and Brown are also my favourites. I found 3 bottles of the Brown stashed away so might have to chill one down soon and see how it is now a year and a bit later.


----------



## Shed101

keifer33 said:


> I found 3 bottles of the Brown stashed away so might have to chill one down soon and see how it is now a year and a bit later.



Yeah, I tried this at Christmas as the brown was my favourite ... sadly it didn't age too well. Mine had been stored out of the fridge though and experienced some 30+ weather I guess, so hopefully yours have had a gentler maturation.


----------



## Wimmig

Sorry for my (very) delayed reply. I've been dicking around making beer, and trying to sell myself a 20l BM. 

I will run a stock search on Monday for the LL B/D code and see if there is more positive stock on hand in NSW. I'll reply with any stock information in this thread.


----------



## blakie21

Pretty late but thought id let perth people know. Had a big dipper on tap at the garden in leederville. 

Oh man, its like an IPA without the bitterness. I personally thought it was great to have all the flavour without the bitterness when having a few.

Ive also noticed woolies online has cartons, 75 bucks though with delivery... not sure if its worth it? or a beermasons membership... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Brew Matt

I am hoping that the Big Dipper will become more than a one off. Is also the only IPA that I have seen, in a larger than stubbie sized bottle.


----------



## pyrosx

Blakie said:


> Ive also noticed woolies online has cartons, 75 bucks though with delivery... not sure if its worth it? or a beermasons membership... mmmmmmmmm



Tried to order a case last night - was supposed to be delivered this arvo - but I just got a "temporarily out of stock" notification.... and i'm very much doubting that the "temporary" part is true. :angry:


----------



## Brew Matt

pyrosx said:


> Tried to order a case last night - was supposed to be delivered this arvo - but I just got a "temporarily out of stock" notification.... and i'm very much doubting that the "temporary" part is true. :angry:




Typical for some of these places. You could try ordering through Dan Murphys - it was not coming up in their system but I put an order through for a carton, and it was supplied to them from their Brisbane warehouse (so they told me). 

The item code they used was 691451, and for your comparison, the cost was 53.99 for a carton of 12. 

I wouldnt mind another carton actually.

Do let us know how you go.


----------



## Malted

Jebus they must have big batches because it _'seems like'_ this single batch Big Dipper has been available all over the country for at least the last six months. 
Great beer, not knocking it.


----------



## Brew Matt

Malted said:


> Jebus they must have big batches because it _'seems like'_ this single batch Big Dipper has been available all over the country for at least the last six months.
> Great beer, not knocking it.



I only discovered these by chance, 2 bottles on the shelf - didnt realise they were special. Not even priced. Tried one a week later, and thought wow. Went back to purchase more, and the shelf was empty, and stayed that way. Thats when I put an order throught, thinking I had buckleys, but was lucky.


----------



## black_labb

Brew Matt said:


> Typical for some of these places. You could try ordering through Dan Murphys - it was not coming up in their system but I put an order through for a carton, and it was supplied to them from their Brisbane warehouse (so they told me).
> 
> The item code they used was 691451, and for your comparison, the cost was 53.99 for a carton of 12.
> 
> I wouldnt mind another carton actually.
> 
> Do let us know how you go.




They needed to sun and heat condition the beer before it is ready to drink


----------



## Bodders

I thought big dipper was novel and interesting, but I did buy an IPA with 7 hops in it for a bit more bitterness than i got. So I was a little bewildered, though it was a lunchtime session with lunch yet to be served.


----------



## markws

Guys,

I was at the Little Creatures ('The Loft') last night. Next single batch is due to be released on Valentine's Day - Tart stawberry Cider. Following that I was informed that it may be a cloudy Belgium lager.

Whats the G.O. on ciders at the moment - its killing me!!!

MWS


----------



## loikar

It's to break us all in before we all start going nuts on sours.

h34r:


----------



## loikar

Actually, does anyone have a recipe for The Big Dipper?


----------



## argon

markws said:


> Tart stawberry Cider.
> Belgium lager.


Do.Not.Want.


----------



## jbirbeck

argon said:


> Do.Not.Want.



Agreed...cider and a cloudy belg lager isn't of much interest. That has pretty much decided that when I'm next in Fremantle a trip to LC won't be necessary and I can hit the other locals places...limited opportunities

the brown was great, especially on tap, and I'll brew another at home soon, the Big dipper was tasty and certainly enjoyed. would brew one of those. the Marzen was a really good english bitter :unsure: the others I tried well made but lacking that little something that made me want more. I still want more of the Brown...

ciders.. pfft, had enough of hearing about them.


----------



## Rina

argon said:


> Do.Not.Want.


Seeing as it will be released on Valentine's Day, will probably be pink and is a cider it's not for us. Maybe the 'tart' is compensation. Honestly I'd try it if it wasn't ridiculously expensive.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Bodders said:


> I thought big dipper was novel and interesting, but I did buy an IPA with 7 hops in it for a bit more bitterness than i got. So I was a little bewildered, though it was a lunchtime session with lunch yet to be served.



I'm surprised with the emphasis on bitterness! A good IPA will have huge hop flavour and aroma. Thats the first priority. Dipper didnt have that for me.


----------



## wobbly

> Actually, does anyone have a recipe for The Big Dipper?



Yeh I will second this request.

My thinking of it we know what the 7 hops are and that a lot of them are late in the kettle

The colour looks a lot like the Pale Ale so maybe the grain bill is similar just more of it.

Here was a sugestion from another thread 



> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&a...ap3nwr9Az9VUUsw



Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Alex T

I can assure you all that the next single batch is not a tart strawberry cider or a cloudy Belgian Lager....


----------



## Doubleplugga

yay for that


----------



## fnqbrew

Alex T said:


> I can assure you all that the next single batch is not a tart strawberry cider or a cloudy Belgian Lager....



My mind can stop boggling.


----------



## Pennywise

Any clues as to when it's being made/released?


----------



## sinkas

Alex T said:


> I can assure you all that the next single batch is not a tart strawberry cider or a cloudy Belgian Lager....


thank **** for that


----------



## Brew Matt

Alex T said:


> I can assure you all that the next single batch is not a tart strawberry cider or a cloudy Belgian Lager....



I would have been willing to try 1 bottle of this, but that probably would have been it. There already seems to be enough ciders, and even flavoured ginger beers at the moment...... not that there is anything wrong with that, as someone must be driving the demand.


----------



## QldKev

another batch of the brown, yum


QldKev


----------



## Rina

Beer FUD?


----------



## malt_shovel

sinkas said:


> thank **** for that




Agreed.


I vote for a Bock


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

BT?


----------



## yum beer

Local woolies today Big Dipper $4.49...**** yeah


----------



## Brew Matt

yum beer said:


> Local woolies today Big Dipper $4.49...**** yeah



I found 6 bottles at a local BWS store (I was actually looking for Hoppy Hefe, and had given up on finding any more Big Dippers). It was the only 'craft' beer in the fridge, and I dont think it had been popular with the punters who come in to buy VB etc. My win.


----------



## yum beer

Brew Matt said:


> I found 6 bottles at a local BWS store (I was actually looking for Hoppy Hefe, and had given up on finding any more Big Dippers). It was the only 'craft' beer in the fridge, and I dont think it had been popular with the punters who come in to buy VB etc. My win.



yeah I think me and my mate I put onto it have been the only ones buying it.

6'ers of 4 pines kolsch, white rabbit dark and monteiths black beer havent moved since xmas, waiting for the price drop....

yes tight as a nuns...er umm..purse.


----------



## mwd

:icon_offtopic: Quite enjoying the latest incarnation of Pale Ale but not the price here in Liquorland $22.00 for 6 or $72.00 a carton.

Rather spend the money at Dans and get Punk IPA if only they would keep a regular stock.


----------



## Wimmig

yum beer said:


> yeah I think me and my mate I put onto it have been the only ones buying it.
> 
> 6'ers of 4 pines kolsch, white rabbit dark and monteiths black beer havent moved since xmas, waiting for the price drop....
> 
> yes tight as a nuns...er umm..purse.



It's only a matter of time.

Speaking of beer that passed i found a bottle of James Squire Ten20 ale when packing up some grain :/


----------



## Brewer_010

If LC breweries are trying to introduce new beer styles to the un-educated megabrew aussie palate that's a good thing, who cares if its slightly out of style? Macs do the same kind of thing in NZ and it just gives beer drinkers something different to try. I reckon if it pisses off a few beer geeks then whoopdedoo, at least there's more beers around in australia!

[I haven't had one of these BTW]


----------



## sinkas

From Beer advocate:

Hey Guys,

Indeed it is coming.... a nice hoppy Belgian IPA of sorts. The guys just had some issues pulling it all together - stubborn fermentation - it seems no matter how much you know, you always learn more . At the moment it is due for packaging at the beginning of April, so will be in the shops towards the end of April. I am based in Melb now, so I am hanging out to taste it as well! But I am hearing good things from the Freo Head Brewer.....

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Pistol

That sounds sweet.

I found a few Big DIPA's in a local the other day, but unfortunately got home from the pub in a happy mood and nearly drank them all!


----------



## Wimmig

Little Creatures 4 pint packs seen at Vintage Cellars Newtown. $20....includes a Big Dipper. Can't see them lasting 'till Saturday.


----------



## pyrosx

Straight from the cherub's mouth: (from facebook)
"Not too long now.. this heavily hopped Belgian Hybrid Ale should start hitting beer loving bottle shops and venues at the end of next week."

Woot


----------



## Screwtop

Here it is: The Quiet American

1. Style: Hybrid Ale A Hoppy Belgian
2. ABV: 7.2%
3. Malt Bill: Pale Ale Malt, Abbey Malt, CaraBeige, CaraAroma, MunichMalt and Belgian Candi Syrup.
4. Hops: A showcase of our new season US Cascade and Chinook
5. IBUs: 55IBU
6. Colour: 22EBC
7. Ferment: A warmer Belgian ferment to encourage the ester and higher alcohols to shine
8. Filtered: Filtered bright
9. Bottle conditioned: No
10. Pasteurised? Certainly not.
11. Anything else about the beer that makes it unique? 
A very unique hybrid of Belgian Strong Ale think esters, spice (although no spices are added!!), higher alcohols (fusel oils), fruity, zesty converging with a big and loud American IPA think green, citrus, pine, resin, bitter, It presents with an orange hue, a nice tight white foam and a lively carbonation.
12. The beer in a nutshell:
A mash up of Belgian and American flavours and brewing styles, influenced by the quiet talents of the Trappist monk brewers while celebrating the loud and proud US IPAs through the use of the new season American hops in Best enjoyed in moderation.


OMG --- A Hoppy Belgian, noooooooo!

Cant wait for the posts to come................. Too Hoppy For a Belgian................... American Hops Just Out Of Place In A Belgian :lol:

Much akin to many of the posts re Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe I'm expecting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Personally can't wait to try it!

Screwy


----------



## Brew Matt

Screwtop said:


> Here it is: The Quiet American
> 
> 1. Style: Hybrid Ale A Hoppy Belgian
> 2. ABV: 7.2%
> 3. Malt Bill: Pale Ale Malt, Abbey Malt, CaraBeige, CaraAroma, MunichMalt and Belgian Candi Syrup.
> 4. Hops: A showcase of our new season US Cascade and Chinook
> 5. IBUs: 55IBU
> 6. Colour: 22EBC
> 7. Ferment: A warmer Belgian ferment to encourage the ester and higher alcohols to shine
> 8. Filtered: Filtered bright
> 9. Bottle conditioned: No
> 10. Pasteurised? Certainly not.
> 11. Anything else about the beer that makes it unique?
> A very unique hybrid of Belgian Strong Ale think esters, spice (although no spices are added!!), higher alcohols (fusel oils), fruity, zesty converging with a big and loud American IPA think green, citrus, pine, resin, bitter, It presents with an orange hue, a nice tight white foam and a lively carbonation.
> 12. The beer in a nutshell:
> A mash up of Belgian and American flavours and brewing styles, influenced by the quiet talents of the Trappist monk brewers while celebrating the loud and proud US IPA's through the use of the new season American hops in Best enjoyed in moderation.
> 
> 
> OMG --- A Hoppy Belgian, noooooooo!
> 
> Cant wait for the posts to come................. Too Hoppy For a Belgian................... American Hops Just Out Of Place In A Belgian :lol:
> 
> Much akin to many of the posts re Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe I'm expecting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Personally can't wait to try it!
> 
> Screwy



I am sure it will be a beer that I enjoy. And if it is in the same price range as their previous single batch releases, works out being a good value drop for a special batch (usually around $4.50, vs about 8-9 dollars for the Mad Brewers).


----------



## Doubleplugga

cant wait for this one, I reckon their Big Dippa was outstanding. Not bothered if it isn't true to style.... we all know the crew at LC likes to put a hop twist on everything. :icon_drool2:


----------



## jyo

Screwy, that sounds awesome!

I missed out on trying the big dipper but not this one.


----------



## bum

Screwtop said:


> 11. Anything else about the beer that makes it unique?
> A very unique hybrid of Belgian Strong Ale ... and loud American IPA


Wait, isn't this style pretty much insanely fashionable (outside of Australia) right now?


----------



## Alex T

Hey Guys,

In case you are in Melbourne or Fremantle next Tuesday: 



Cheers,

Alex


----------



## manticle

So Brewer's shout means I come to your dining hall in Brunswick st and you buy me a pint?

I'm in.


----------



## bconnery

manticle said:


> So Brewer's shout means I come to your dining hall in Brunswick st and you buy me a pint?
> 
> I'm in.


And they wouldn't even have to lend you ten pounds, and your mother wouldn't have to wake you early in the morning....


----------



## fnqbrew

pyrosx said:


> Straight from the cherub's mouth: (from facebook)
> "Not too long now.. this heavily hopped Belgian Hybrid Ale should start hitting beer loving bottle shops and venues at the end of next week."
> 
> Woot



Last week, the end of next week is today. Went to DMs today, but it isn't even in their computer system yet. 

Oh yeah. Who went to the Brewer's Shout? What's it like?


----------



## [email protected]

FNQ Brew said:


> Last week, the end of next week is today. Went to DMs today, but it isn't even in their computer system yet.
> 
> Oh yeah. Who went to the Brewer's Shout? What's it like?



They announced some stage after that they had got a bit ahead of themselves and there would be a delay of a couple of weeks before it hits stores.


----------



## Brew Matt

FNQ Brew said:


> Last week, the end of next week is today. Went to DMs today, but it isn't even in their computer system yet.
> 
> Oh yeah. Who went to the Brewer's Shout? What's it like?



Based on previous experience, DMs will be the last to know about the Quiet American. They don't seem to be able to manage new or limited run items too well. I remember there were problems with the Big Dipper - they had it in stock for a short time, but it was setup in a way that meant the product didnt get re-ordered even though space on the shelf had been allocated, and stock was available in their Brisbane warehouse. 

Anyhow, my experience with the more recent Mad Brewers Hoppy Heff - various DM's had no idea what this was. Found it in stock at Choice Liquor. DM's got it through a few weeks later.

Make being a 'beer hunter' that just little bit more challanging.


----------



## jyo

Beer4U said:


> They announced some stage after that they had got a bit ahead of themselves and there would be a delay of a couple of weeks before it hits stores.



Yeah, I had planned to head there today expecting it to be in. Checked my emails this morning so I was spewing but we went down anyway.

And to top it off, just as we are leaving the brewery they bring out a keg of Rogers' dry hopped with EKG, so I ask (probably looking like a little kid) "How long til you crack that, mate?"- "About half an hour"... I didn't cry, honest


----------



## [email protected]

jyo said:


> Yeah, I had planned to head there today expecting it to be in. Checked my emails this morning so I was spewing but we went down anyway.
> 
> And to top it off, just as we are leaving the brewery they bring out a keg of Rogers' dry hopped with EKG, so I ask (probably looking like a little kid) "How long til you crack that, mate?"- "About half an hour"... I didn't cry, honest


This from FB
looks nice too


----------



## aaronpetersen

Anybody know if the Quiet American is still on tap at the LC dining hall in Fitzroy?


----------



## Alex T

Hi Aaron,

No it isn't.... but what is there is "The Little Rabbit" which is the Belgian Golden Ale that we brewed for the GABS. I had to stop last week and have me one of those.... I like it. Not sure how much is left, but will probably be on for another week or so prior to the next Single Batch coming on (I know it is done, but not sure when it is being released).

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## sinkas

Anyone heard what the next single batch is?


----------



## Filfy

Yeah, they mentioned something on facebook and twitter the other day, mentioned some specialty grain (obvious I know). Follow them there!


----------



## kevo

Was just thinking the same thing this morning!


----------



## Will88

During Qld Beer Week there was a LC brew event where a brewer from LC came up to Archive and we did an experimental brew on a 3V setup. He said they were using this as a chance to test some ingredients for the next single batch, which included a grain bill I'd expect to see in an amber/brown ale and lots of the new Victoria's Secret hops.

So it may be leaning towards something rich and hoppy.


----------



## Bizier

Will88 said:


> [...]I'd expect to see in an amber/brown ale and lots of the new Victoria's Secret hops.[...]


Is that like using pantyhose for hop bags, except with lingiery?


----------



## Filfy

Puffing Billy it is, http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/10/little...-puffing-billy/


Puffing Billy – Bock

Specifications:

Style: German Style Bock
ABV: 6.5%
Malt Bill: Pilsner malt, Munich Malt, Melanoidin Malt (Super Munich), Caraaroma, Caramunich 3, Carafa Special 1 and Smoked Malt
Hops: Southern Saaz for bittering, Southern Hallertau and Czech Saaz late additions in the kettle and whirlpool.
IBUs: 33 IBU
Colour: 46 EBC
Ferment: as per standard LC Pilsner profile
Filtered: yes, although as coarsely as we can.….
Bottle conditioned: no
Pasteurised? never
A word from the brewers.…
Our aim was to Brew a rich, malty, sessionable Dark Lager with some added complexity; hence the use of Smoked Malt. We didn’t want big aggressive smokiness: the aim was to integrate the smoked character but retain balance – detectable rather than prevalent – avoiding harsh phenolic acridity; just smooth and with a perception of mild sweetness on the palate finish. We’ve hit a Bitterness somewhat higher than the style guidelines – but that’s how we like it, with typical distinct hop character.….. This beer has had 5 weeks of cold storage to assist with the refinement.
The beer — in a nutshell:
Inspired by the traditional Bock style, a malty dark lager brewed for the spring months when it is still a little bit cold, Puffing Billy is a strong, warming beer with a distinct smokey twist. With an alcohol content closer to that of double bock, at 6.5% by volume it remains smooth and sessionable for its strength. The subtle hints of malt smoked with Beech wood, rounds out a balanced beer with lasting, subtle peat like characters on the finish.
What’s with the name…?
Through the heavy accents of beer loving Bavarians, who took a great liking of the dark malty beer being brewed in the German town of Einbeck, the name of the town was mistaken as the German word for a Billy Goat – “ein bock”. With our addition of smoked malt, we couldn’t resist an ode to all those occasions where true meanings are lost in translation.…


----------



## sinkas

good


----------



## BPH87

^^^^ lingerie?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

sweet!


----------



## eamonnfoley

Looks fantastic, will go down great especially when the weather hits the 30s soon in Perth (sigh). This would have been super in mid winter.


----------



## Doubleplugga

On tap from 4pm, Monday 29th down at the brewery. Will definently be there :chug:


----------



## kenlock

Let's hope they can get one right on the money!

h34r:


----------



## eamonnfoley

She's landed. Picked up a carton from the brewery this evening. $65. Will try one tomorrow night. Look forward to it.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

My local had a limit of 4 pp. I talked him up to six! I'll have a couple Friday.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Top video of the brew day.

https://littlecreatures.com.au/news/puffing-billy


----------



## tricache

Thats actually a pretty cool little video...I hope this beer is a winner, was a little disappointed with the last one.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Currently sipping a pint of this. It's _very_ smooth, malty, the smoke takes a seat right at the back of the bus. I think this one is a winner.


----------



## tricache

Liam_snorkel said:


> Currently sipping a pint of this. It's _very_ smooth, malty, the smoke takes a seat right at the back of the bus. I think this one is a winner.



NICE!!!!! Bottle shop or pub?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

On tap at the Clarence Corner.


----------



## BPH87

Has anyone seen it in Brisbane yet? Preferably bottles...................


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I just took 3 bottles home from the Clarence corner hotel.

They took their delivery today. So I'd hazard a guess that archive and the Melbourne hotel did too.

For the last two batches I got a carton from the Melbourne (1 block behind archive) for around $65


----------



## Brew Matt

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just took 3 bottles home from the Clarence corner hotel.
> 
> They took their delivery today. So I'd hazard a guess that archive and the Melbourne hotel did too.
> 
> For the last two batches I got a carton from the Melbourne (1 block behind archive) for around $65



Thats not a bad price - $5.41 a bottle. I used to pay this at local DM's, but now they charge around $8 a bottle. I still have 1 bottle of Big Dipper - will have to drink it shortly. Really, the single batch Little Creature releases are something to look forward to. In my opinion, they have not had a dud yet. I would have said this about the Mad Brewers range until the latest Ginger release.....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

single bottles take-away from the pub today were $7. 
I wouldn't be surprised if DM charged a premium in return for poorly handled beers, when they get them in.


----------



## davo4772

Filfy said:


> Pasteurised? never



What's the issue with pasteurising? 

Obviously not an issue with single batches given they are not long on the shelf. Epic pasteurise all their beers which are all awesome. No doubt there are recipe adjustments.
Sounds like marketing propaganda. unpasteurised = better


----------



## Dan Pratt

we picked up a whole case today of the Puffy Billy and they also had a whole case of Day of the Long Shadow there so I grabbed that too! Avoca Beach Cellars on the central coast.

use this link to find them anywhere is australia>>

https://littlecreatures.com.au/stockists?ba...ottleshops=true


----------



## Hadrian

One of the worst beers I've had in a long time.


----------



## vortex

Hadrian said:


> One of the worst beers I've had in a long time.


Puffing billy? Why's that?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Hadrian said:


> One of the worst beers I've had in a long time.


Lets never hang out.


----------



## Hadrian

vortex said:


> Puffing billy? Why's that?



There was nothing good about it. Lacked malt or hop character, had an intense Carlton draught taste. I had half a glass and tipped the rest.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm not sure if we are drinking the same beer.


----------



## Hadrian

Hopefully I had a bad bottle. When I tried it I assumed it was crap because of lion Nathan takeover. My local will probably have it on tap soon so will try it again.


----------



## eamonnfoley

Hadrian said:


> Hopefully I had a bad bottle. When I tried it I assumed it was crap because of lion Nathan takeover. My local will probably have it on tap soon so will try it again.


Don't think you did, I dearly wanted to like this as a I bought a carton. Unfortunately to me it's thin, very bitter, out of balance and lacking maltiness. Almost tastes of hot alcohol? Maybe it needs more lagering time and is too young? Although its been filtered so its locked in....


----------



## Dan Pratt

Liam_snorkel said:


> Lets never hang out.



Your fuckin funny Liam! That made me laugh out loud literally. Hahahaha


----------



## Hadrian

First post on previous page says southern saaz for bittering. I don't know what the Carlton draught taste is... Maybe iso hops?


----------



## tricache

foles said:


> Don't think you did, I dearly wanted to like this as a I bought a carton. Unfortunately to me it's thin, very bitter, out of balance and lacking maltiness. Almost tastes of hot alcohol? Maybe it needs more lagering time and is too young? Although its been filtered so its locked in....



I had that "feeling" when I first tried Day of the Long Shadow...was not a fan...but the second bottle (a few months later) wasn't bad at all

Weird :huh:


----------



## jameson

Going by the map it looks like bws will be stocking it?


----------



## tricache

jameson said:


> Going by the map it looks like bws will be stocking it?



Only select ones...none of my local BWSs stock any Single Batches...there is like 2 shops close to me that will stock it


----------



## mikec

I got some yesterday.
I didn't mind it , very drinkable. 
Worth $8 a bottle? Probably not.


----------



## eamonnfoley

foles said:


> Don't think you did, I dearly wanted to like this as a I bought a carton. Unfortunately to me it's thin, very bitter, out of balance and lacking maltiness. Almost tastes of hot alcohol? Maybe it needs more lagering time and is too young? Although its been filtered so its locked in....



I think i judged this beer too harshly. Having one tonight and its not too bad. Its decent enough. My palate must have been rubbish yesterday :huh: It tastes like the LC pils but with a schwarz like twang. Could be a bit maltier/richer though.


----------



## Blitzer

Anyone in Brisbane know where this is stocked?


----------



## Brocksmith

It's on tap ATM and there's is about 10 boxes of it for takeaway at archive in west end.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Blitzer said:


> Anyone in Brisbane know where this is stocked?





Liam_snorkel said:


> I just took 3 bottles home from the Clarence corner hotel.
> 
> They took their delivery today. So I'd hazard a guess that archive and the Melbourne hotel did too.
> 
> For the last two batches I got a carton from the Melbourne (1 block behind archive) for around $65


.


----------



## humulus

Had one last night,dont think ill be rushing out to buy another for $10!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

had some pints (off tap) again on saturday just to make sure, and I still thought it was delicious.


----------



## BPH87

Archive in Brisbane has this on tap (two kegs) and also for take away. I think it was $9 a bottle and there was about 10 boxes left.

Puffing Billy Brew Day Video

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Franko

Got 2 bottles of Puffing Billy the other night IMHO not the best beer to put out as single batch.
Found it a little ordinary and not worth the money.

Franko


----------



## Dan Pratt

Split a case with a mate for $65. Mild smoke taste, but not over bearing. Decent beer but was expecting more.


----------



## tcc

decent but not amazing....might buy it again before its run ends...or maybe not


----------



## waggastew

First experience of the Bock style (since I actually had my beer 'awakening' post stint living in Europe...god knows how many nice beers I drank while living in Munich without taking the time to appreciate it......doh!)

This may not be an exciting beer but its another example of a VERY well balanced beer. Smoke malt comes out maybe a bit too much as it warms but its a nice introduction to smoke in beers (as apposed to Bamburg 'Smoked Bacon in a Biscuit' Schlenkerla). Clean as a whistle. Reading the BJCP style notes while drinking this its pretty well spot on with the exception of the smoked malt.

Surely LC deserve some sort of kudos for getting lots of Aussies to taste styles of beer that they would normally not get a chance to? How many other Bock beers are on sale around the Mid North Coast of NSW?


----------



## Fish13

I found that throwing it in the freezer for 10 minutes allows the smoky flavours to come out as the beer will freeze slightly in the glass


----------



## Screwtop

Underwhelmed!!!!!!!!!!!

IMO, they waved smoked malt over the mash tun.

Screwy


----------



## waggastew

Smoked malt is one of those dividing characteristics. As I said before the Bamburg beers are way too much for me. I like smoked malt used at a barely perceptible level but Screwy, you seem to want it more up front. Again considering the audience LC are playing too you can forgive them for going easy?


----------



## slash22000

I thought the smoke was a little too strong. I guess it's a dividing issue. Still drinkable, not sure it would be something I would want to drink a slab of though. Well worth sampling, for sure.


----------



## Logman

Just having my first try of this - love the smoke!! But I'm a bit of a smoked malt junkie. :icon_drool2: 

Most of all though I liked the aroma, very nice.


----------



## Brew Matt

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71302-little-creatures-shepherds-delight/

Shepherd's Delight.


----------



## chunckious

Yes please


----------



## QldKev

Picked up a 4 pint mixed pack with the puffing billy. News is a bit old but it was nice, but didn't blow me away. I enjoyed the LCPA more.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

_Single Batches are a chance for us to flex our creative muscle a little bit, whether that be by having a crack at a new style of beer, or in this case, put a fresh spin on an old classic._
_Mr Obadiah is a silky, chocolaty Rye Porter with some dark nutty notes and a decent hit of spiciness from the malt. If this sounds like something your tastebuds might be into, then we're hosting a few shouts to give you the chance to sample it first._


----------



## Dan Pratt

awesome and I havent even finished the case of Red IPA from the last single batch.... :lol:


----------



## esssee

Here is where the name Mr Obadiah comes from:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obadiah_Poundage

Interesting.


----------



## slash22000

The red IPA never made it to Darwin. Wonder if this one will? The one before the red IPA, "Puffing Billy" think it was, managed to get some of that up here.


----------



## Spiesy

hells yes


----------



## tcc

rad


----------



## shoobs

I'm drinking a bottle of Mr Obadiah now.

A thick creamy beige/brown head. I have some great lacing all the way down the side of the glass. On the nose, the first hit is definitely chocolate, then maybe some hazelnut. It seems to be fairly lightly carbonated, probably around the 2.0 volume mark.

The rye really shone from the first sip, and is only getting better as it warms. I'm surprised at how heavily hopped it is. It gives it quite a sharp, clean finish but I can't help but wonder how much smoother it would have been without the bitterness (55 IBU according to the bottle).

Very enjoyable, and it'll likely cellar well.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

> *The Rule Of Three*
> 
> Some things are just better in threes... think about it: The BeeGees, Blind Mice, even flavours in Neopolitan ice-cream. It just works, it's harmonious. That's why our new Single Batch is called The Rule of Three, because it balances three of our favourite things, assertive hops, biscuity malt and spicy phelonic yeast... if you wanted to peg it down to a style, we'd say *it's like a Belgian Dubbel meets an English Special Bitter.*
> 
> It's bottling now and will be hitting the road in the next couple of weeks. In the meantime before you can grab it at your favourite beer loving venue, we'll be hosting Brewer's Shouts at each of our venues around the place on Thursday 13 March:


sounds interesting


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> sounds interesting


 Saw this last night. Should be interesting enough.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Although I didn't really dig that last 1/2 Belgian one they did (quiet American?). It tasted like cough syrup.


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> Although I didn't really dig that last 1/2 Belgian one they did (quiet American?). It tasted like cough syrup.


 It was terrible.


----------



## Natdene

I reckon the "Quiet American" was f'ing great


----------



## Funk then Funk1

Has anyone tried this new one yet? Supposed to be out today I think?


----------



## Brew Matt

Funk then Funk1 said:


> Has anyone tried this new one yet? Supposed to be out today I think?


I don't think it has hit the shelves yet. I haven't seen the new Mad Brewers release yet (Garden de Paradisi), and believe with this now coming under the 'Lion Craft' umbrella, they were planning the stagger the two by a month. This may have changed though. Keen to know if anyone has seen any of these 2 single batch releases 'in the wild' yet.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I spotted the Mad Brewers one around last weekend, didn't pick it up though.


----------



## Dan Pratt

picked up the Mad Brewers Witbier today - its 6.2% and spicey so the label reads. might crack her open on the weekend.


----------



## Spiesy

What does Mad Brewers (Squires) have to do with LC's?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Both owned by lion nathan. Read post above by brew matt regarding special releases being staggered


----------



## Spiesy

Aah yes. My bad. For some reason my swiss cheese brain thought LC's was owned by Fosters.


----------



## mkj

Not too impressed with The Rule Of Three. Grassy hops don't seem to go well with belgian yeast flavours.


----------



## paulmclaren11

I tried one on the weekend - I like English Ales but not really developed a taste for Belgian beers so I wasn't sure what to expect.

My verdict is that it wasn't bad but it wasn't great either. Glad I only bought 1 of them.

More looking forward to tracking down the new Feral Brew Series (oaked Black IPA).


----------



## Dan Pratt

As usual I bought a whole case. Did I like beer... For a cross beer style belgian and esb it's exactly that, the Styrian goldings is in good use and the spiciness from the yeast you can notice. I had this beer at 3c from a decanted glass. For a massive ipa double ipa hop head beer maker, it's a different beer, borderline like.

Will be sure to try the next one at 10c to see how she fares!


----------



## Logman

Popped the top off a Big Dipper last night, still have a few left. Man I wish they made this beer all the time. Still had huge flavor, oily and packs a punch too - had a Fat Yak a then this and was glowing already!


----------



## Brew Matt

Logman said:


> Popped the top off a Big Dipper last night, still have a few left. Man I wish they made this beer all the time. Still had huge flavor, oily and packs a punch too - had a Fat Yak a then this and was glowing already!


I thought I had the last Big Dipper in existence when I drank about 12 months ago (or maybe longer). Like you, wish it could still be purchased.


----------

